# Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg​*
Nach Infos aus zuverlässigen Quellen:
Mit großer Mehrheit beschloss der Anglerverein Karlsruhe (http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx) gestern abend auf seiner Präsidiumssitzung die Kündigung beim Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg und damit auch beim DAFV, zu dem der LFV-BW ja zurück kehren will.

Als Gründe wurde uns gegenüber genannt, dass die Leistung vom LFV-BW für das verlangte Geld nicht ansatzweise ausreichend wäre und der DAFV ebenso für das bezahlte Geld keine adäquate Gegenleistung bringen würde.

Die Kündigung soll noch diese Woche versandt werden.

Der Anglerverein Karlsruhe ist mit ca. 5.500 Mitgliedern beim LFV-BW gemeldet.

Die dadurch entstehende Finanzierungslücke müssen nun dann die im LFV-BW verbleibenden Vereine aufbringen (momentan ca. 72.000 Euro).

Weitere Vereine wollen ebenfalls kündigen, hier steht die Bestätigung noch aus.

Grund auch neben denen wie Karlsruhe, die sowieso raus wollen, dass man dem LFV-BW nicht mehr zutraut, gezielt für Angler und deren Vereine zu arbeiten und dass man damit auch ein Zeichen setzen und den LFV "zum Jagen tragen" will...

Wir werden weiter beobachten und berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Glückwunsch an den AVK! Ebenso wie der Stuttgarter Verein alles richtig gemacht! Hat das Aufräumen und die Ablösung des ehem Präsis definitiv Wirkung gezeigt! Kann mich noch erinnern dass unter der Ägide des alten Präsis Anf letzten Jahres extra nach Karlsruhe bin, um zu angeln, im web auf der hp des Vereins wurde die TK mit 10,- € angegeben, an der Ausgabestelle wies man mich daraufhin, dass es seit Neuestem 20,-€ sind... da hab ich aber schlucken müssen- Frechheit damals, grenzt ja an arglistige Täuschung m.M.n. Wollte nicht mehr wiederkommen, aber mit den nun stattfindenen Änderungen, die sich mehr als sehen lassen können, haben die auch bald wieder n Gastangler mehr! "Chapeaux", werte Karlsruher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

Der Verein alleine sind ca. 10% der Zahler im LFV-BW....

Am 04.08. treffen sich nochmal ca. 10 Vereine, die kündigen wollen und verlangen vom LFV-BW (Funktionäre sind/haben sich eingeladen) genaue Aufklärung über Ziele, Geld und Richtung, in die es gehen soll.

Auch bei denen ist keinerlei Vertrauen in den Verband mehr mehr da, da werden weitere Kündigungen mit Sicherheit kommen, und wenn es nur als Druckmittel sein sollte...


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Das hat für mich immer noch einen faden Beigeschmack.
Das Zerbröseln des LFVBW findet schon seit längerer Zeit statt, aber es gibt immer noch keine Alternative. Die ausgetretenen Vereine sind überwiegend unorganisiert.
Ob man mit LFVBW oder ohne auf Landesebene kopflos ist, macht keinen Unterschied, außer beim Geld in der Vereinskasse.
Ein aktiv arbeitender Zweitverband, der aus den nicht-Holzköpfen vom Jetzigen oder frischen Leuten besteht, ist schon lange überfällig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



> Ein aktiv arbeitender Zweitverband, der aus den nicht-Holzköpfen vom Jetzigen oder frischen Leuten besteht, ist schon lange überfällig.


Der nur entstehen kann, wenn vorher das in B-W alles überwuchernde Gestrüpp des LFV weg ist und damit Licht und Raum für Neues entsteht.
Damit Finanzkraft, Personal und Ressourcen sich überhaupt für etwas Neues einbringen können, darf es nicht mehr im LFV gebunden sein, sonst klappt das nicht.

*Zudem kann sich der LFV ja gerne ändern:*
Bei vernünftiger Leistung fürs Geld (Einsatz für Angler, Angler- statt Fischmobile tec.) werden dann sicher auch Vereine wieder bereit zurück zu kommen..

Aber Vertrauen ist keines mehr da (zu Recht, nach 3 Jahrzehnten Anglerverarsche und Abzocke), und es gilt:
Erst Leistung (vom Verband), dann Kohle (von Vereinen)...

Wenn sich der Verband ausmistet, alte Zöpfe abschneidet, alte Betonköppe rausschmeisst, sich auf Angler und Angeln konzentriert, nicht in den DAFV zurück geht etc., kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass Vereine auch wieder zurück kommen werden.

Aber erst die Leistung des Verbandes und nicht das bisherige stumpfe und dumpfe "nur immer weiter so, die zahlens ja"...!!!!


----------



## Dachfeger (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ich würde tatsächlich sogar vermuten, wenn es zu einigen LVB und vor allem zum DAFV Alternativen gäbe, würde das alles noch fixer über die Bühne(weitere Kündigungen) gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wahrscheinlich auch nicht falsch - Angler sind leider zu geduldig....

Aber nun scheint ja die Kugel zu rollen...

Und auch träge Masse ist gefährlich, wenn sie mal in Bewegung kommt...


----------



## Revilo62 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ich würde tatsächlich sogar vermuten, wenn es zu einigen LVB und vor allem zum DAFV Alternativen gäbe, würde das alles noch fixer über die Bühne(weitere Kündigungen) gehen.



Bedarf es wirklich derzeit Alternativen unter Berücksichtigung der lokalen Bedingungen? Die Situation in BaWü ist eine völlig andere, als z.B. in Sachsen/Anhalt oder Brandenburg.
Wie hoch ist denn tatsächlich der prozentuale Anteil der verbandsbewirtschafteten Gewässerflächen, wenn es rein ums angeltechnische geht ?
Das Grundproblem für die meisten Angler ist doch, trotz Unzufriedenheit, wie geht es aktuell mit dem Angeln weiter, Gültigkeit der Erlaubnisscheine, zukünftige Erlaubnisscheine etc.
Wichtiger erscheint mir, dass die Vereine offen aufeinander zugehen, in Kontakt bleiben, sich mehr öffnen und über die vorhandenen Alternativen nachdenken, z.B. DFV .
Das es mittelfristig auch eine entsprechende politisch motivierte Interessenvertretung geben muss, daran gibt es keinen Zweifel, es darf nur nicht halbherzig und unmotiviert erfolgen, die Regierungsparteien und die Öffentlichkeit muss schon merken, wie ernsthaft die Bemühungen sind.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Verbandsgewässer gibts kaum welche.

Und Geld entziehen ist ja die einzige Möglichkeit, bei diesen Verbänden (gilt ja auch für DAFV), konkret seinen Unmut kund zu tun....

Der Verband kann sich ja gerne positiv in Richtung Angler ändern - es hindert ihn niemand dran...

Nur ein "nur immer weiter so, die zahlens ja", das dürfte nun eben vorbei sein..


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Machen mich froh, solche Meldungen!


----------



## tibulski (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

wir haben am 4. August (inkl. von Eyb, Präsidium und den Geschäftsführern) mit den Vereinen  an der Rheinschiene einen Termin vereinbart, an dem wir die von euch benannten Kritikpunkte offen und konstruktiv besprechen wollen. Es ist schade und auch etwas unverständlich, dass der AKV diesem Termin in zwei Wochen anscheinend mit seinem Beschluss zuvorkommt.

Die Kritik, dass wir nichts dazugelernt hätten und einfach immer so weitermachen würden wie früher finde ich persönlich nicht gerechtfertigt.

Wir stellen uns sowohl in den öffentlichen Medien, als auch in persönlichen Treffen der Kritik und nehmen diese sehr ernst. 

Wenn der Verband nichts taugt, sollte man ihn ändern und man sollte vor allem miteinander reden und gemeinsam daran arbeiten.

Wenn wir Angler uns in BW gegenseitig weiter bekämpfen, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass am Ende nur Dritte profitieren.

Es wurde in der Vergangenheit wohl viel Porzelan zerbrochen und ich will die rechtmäßige Kritik an der Verbandsarbeit in BW aus der Vergangenheit gar nicht in Abrede stellen. 

Aber vorab pauschal in Abrede zu stellen, dass der neue Verband bereit wäre sich in Zukunft zu ändern, finde ich nicht gut und es entspricht nach meiner Erfahrung aus der täglichen Arbeit auch nicht der Realität.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

"Wir Angler" bekämpfen "uns" nicht in B-W.

Der Verband bekämpft vielleicht die Angler, wie früher auch.

Über die Unfähigkeit des aktuell agierenden Verbandes in Sachen Kommunikation, in Sachen Vertretung durch den Präsidentin im Parlament und der Öffentlichkeit wurde ja genug berichtet und geschrieben.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183

Jetzt verbandsseitig  auf die Tränendrüse drücken und von "wir ändern uns" zu fabulieren, wobei man gerade am Thema Nachtangelverbot das Versagen wieder klar sehen kann..

*Dass in dem Verband OHNE Druck nix passiert, ist doch jeden klar Denkenden schon lange klar - genauso wie Gelder für Angelfremdes verpulvert werden*. 

Es gibt also zu Recht keinen Vertrauensvorschuss mehr....

*Der Verband hat noch Zeit bis die Kündigung Ende 2017* wirksam wird, um zu zeigen, dass er es nun besser macht, nicht in den DAFV zurück kehrt, aktiv für Angler und Angler arbeitet und den Saustall erst mal ausmistet..

DANN werden sich auch Vereine, die gekündigt haben, evtl. die Rückkehr überlegen..

Bis dahin kündigen hoffentlich noch viele weitere Vereine, um noch mehr Druck zu machen...

*Und es liegt dann ALLEINE AM LFV-BW, bis Ende 2017 durch Leistung und Fakten zu überzeugen*, nicht durch leeres Gerede wie bisher.

*MACHEN, LFV-BW, nicht jammern und wieder alles auf andere schieben:
MACHEN!!!!!!*


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Vorschläge:
- umgehend und verbindlich aus dem DAFV raus, bzw. erst gar nicht wieder rein
- Präsi wegen Versagen/Interessenkonflikten feuern
- Austausch aller(!) Lenker (besonders GFs!!!) und Betonköppe, die für den bisherigen Kurz verantwortlich sind
- klare, öffentliche Kampfansage an die Politik bezügl. Nachtangelverbot & sonstigem Blödsinn inkl. Klage
- auf die Prioritätenliste:
1. Angler
2. Angler
3. Angler
Naturschutzgedöns irgendwo hinten im Kleingedruckten mit dem Vorbehalt, sofern Kapazitäten frei sind und bei 1.-3. alles so was von rund läuft
- Transparenz bis zum Äußersten
- unmittelbare(!) Basisbeteiligung der Angler einbauen, nicht wieder nur Funktionärsvolk
- klare Entschuldigung an die Angler, dass da vorher einfach viel zu viel Scheixxe war, man es nun aber tatsächlich ändert _(nicht: ändern will)
_ - ...
to be continued


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Burney (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



> Am 04.08. treffen sich nochmal ca. 10 Vereine,  die kündigen wollen und verlangen vom LFV-BW (Funktionäre sind/haben  sich eingeladen) genaue Aufklärung über Ziele, Geld und Richtung, in die  es gehen soll.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, sitzt einer der Vorstände der Vereine auch im Verband selbst. Interessenskonflikt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

noch im Verband im Amt, meines Wissens ja, ...
könnte sich nun evtl. auch schnell geben..
:q:q:q


----------



## Burney (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

:q

Die Kündigungen der 10 Vereine sind meines Wissens auch schon auf dem Weg. Scheinbar beträgt die Kündigungsfrist ja 1 Jahr?!

Also erst 2018 raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

1.1. 2018 raus, ja

Ja, meines Wissens gehn da die Tage einige Kündigungen mehr raus..


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

In BW wurde man lange genug von Verbänden nach Strich und Faden verarscht und bei nicht zu wenigen entlädt sich der Frust als Oberwasser.
So wie hier und in anderen Threads unterschwellig oder offen gegen Naturschutz gewettert wird, kann ich nur hoffen, dass sich ein neuer oder revisionierter Verband nicht an solchen Ideen beteiligt.

Nur aufgrund des miserabel vorgelebten Aussperr-Naturschutz der verdächtigen Naturschutzverbände heißt es noch lange nicht, dass wir grundsätzlich vom Erhalt der natürlichen Ressourcen irgendwelche Nachteile hätten. Davon profitieren wir ungemein, weshalb Naturschutz im eigentlichen Sinne anglerfreundlich und stützenswert ist.
Die Forderung nach weniger Naturschutz ist eine offene Tür für mehr Verbote und ein Kampf gegen die eigenen Ressourcen. Der Zusammenhang zwischen Gewässerzustand und Angelerfolg sowie Besatzkosten wird überwiegend vom intellektuellen Profundal der Anglerschaft nicht erkannt und ist in einem Anglerverband, der den Angler in den rechtlichen, sowie den naturräumlichen Bedingungen stützen will, eindeutig fehlplatziert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Es geht nicht um weniger Naturschutz - es geht um mehr und an erster Stelle für Angler, die das alles bezahlen (sollen).

Es geht um einen Fischerei- (besser wäre eh: Angler-) Verband, nicht um einen Naturschutzverband - dazu gibts NABU und Konsorten, die jeder Angler, der das will, direkt bezahlen kann....

Der Verband hat bis Ende 2017 Zeit zu zeigen, *dass er es besser kann UND dass er es besser machen WILL!!...
*
Es liegt alleine am Verband endlich Leistung für die Angler zu zeigen, von denen er am Ende die Kohle bekommt. Um so zu erreichen, dass die Vereine dann ihre Kündigung nicht durchziehen.

Je mehr Vereine das begreifen und auch durch Kündigung Druck machen, desto größer die Chance, dass sich im Verband etwas in Richtung Angler und Angeln verändert.

Nach wie vor gilt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Und es liegt dann ALLEINE AM LFV-BW, bis Ende 2017 durch Leistung und Fakten zu überzeugen*, nicht durch leeres Gerede wie bisher.
> 
> *MACHEN, LFV-BW, nicht jammern und wieder alles auf andere schieben:
> MACHEN!!!!!!*







PS:
Falls der Verband Anregungen brauchen sollte, wie es klar besser und anglerfreundlicher geht, dazu für einen Bruchteil des Geldes, den der LFV-BW von seinen bei ihm organisierten Vereinen pro Angler abzockt (nämlich nur 4,50€ - das geht, und die haben nicht mal ne Fischereiabgabe in NDS):
http://www.av-nds.de/

Auch Naturschutzverband - aber einer FÜR Angler!!!!

Dazu besser, wirkungsvoller und preiswerter als der LFV-BW....


----------



## Dachfeger (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nur aufgrund des miserabel vorgelebten Aussperr-Naturschutz der verdächtigen Naturschutzverbände heißt es noch lange nicht, dass wir grundsätzlich vom Erhalt der natürlichen Ressourcen irgendwelche Nachteile hätten. Davon profitieren wir ungemein, weshalb Naturschutz im eigentlichen Sinne anglerfreundlich und stützenswert ist.



Da bin ich bei dir. :m
Schade das es hier im Forum keinen like Button gibt.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nur aufgrund des miserabel vorgelebten Aussperr-Naturschutz der verdächtigen Naturschutzverbände heißt es noch lange nicht, dass wir grundsätzlich vom Erhalt der natürlichen Ressourcen irgendwelche Nachteile hätten.


Ich gebe dir völlig Recht,
habe aber bewusst so drastisch formuliert,
weil es momentan in (fast) allen LVs genau andersherum läuft.
Ständig werden Anglerinteressen dem Naturschutz hintenangestellt und das ist eine Verletzung des primärens Auftrags, der Interessenvertretung von Anglern.

Hier diskutieren aktiv die an Angelpolitik interessierten, die sich auch Gedanken über beide Seiten der Medaillie machen.
Seien wir mal ehrlich:
Die Masse der Angler interessiert der Naturschutz einen feuchten Furz, die wollen angeln und nicht durch Regeln zugunsten irgendwelchen Ökogedönses ständig (immer mehr) gegängelt werden.
Wer diese Masse (=Zahler) fangen und halten will, der muss ihnen etwas bieten,
und das ist _spürbarer_ Einsatz für ihre Interessen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nur aufgrund des miserabel vorgelebten Aussperr-Naturschutz der verdächtigen Naturschutzverbände heißt es noch lange nicht, dass wir grundsätzlich vom Erhalt der natürlichen Ressourcen irgendwelche Nachteile hätten. Davon profitieren wir ungemein, weshalb Naturschutz im eigentlichen Sinne anglerfreundlich und stützenswert ist.


Es gibt aber eben institutionell nur den aussperrenden "Naturschutz" der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND etc..

Die Berufung des NABU-Funktionärs als Staatssekretär ins Umweltministerium in BW spricht doch Bände genug...

Es gibt für diese Leute keine "guten" Angler - egal wie sich Fischerei-Verbände zum Naturschutz stellen...

*Die wollen schlicht am Ende alle Angler weg haben...*

Und dass hier der LFV immer noch mit diesen anglerfeindlichen Leuten kuschelt und das nicht begreift, das ist schlimm genug.

Ihr braucht euch doch nur die Parlamentsdebatte im Landtag anzusehen (Pix: Seid froh, das wir nicht ans Gesetz rangehen), um zu wissen wie der Hase läuft...

*Deswegen bleibts dabei, dass institutionell diese Art Regierungsverbotsnaturschutz bekämpft werden muss von einem Verband, der von Anglern bezahlt wird.*

Und Kooperationen nur gehen, wenn das Recht aufs Angeln nicht immer weiter eingeschränkt wird.

*Und das ist Aufgabe eines GUTEN Verbandes für Angler und Angeln..*

Der LFV-BW hat jetzt bis Ende 2017 (Kündigungsfrist) Zeit zu zeigen, dass er das hinkriegen kann..

Wir werden sehen, ob da weniger oder mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen für Angler und das Angeln stehen oder nicht..

Und die kündigenden Vereine werden das sehen und DANN entscheiden, ob sie das weiterfinanzieren wollen....

Wie gesagt (inkl. Angabe eines Verbandes, der das schon deutlich besser macht):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Und es liegt dann ALLEINE AM LFV-BW, bis Ende 2017 durch Leistung und Fakten zu überzeugen*, nicht durch leeres Gerede wie bisher.
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Und wenn es einen neuen Verband gibt? Wird der dann von den vereinslosen- und verbandslosen Anglern auch finanziell unterstützt oder sollen wieder 50 % der Angler den Verband finanzieren und die andern 50%  wollen bestimmen was gemacht wird ?
Dieses Modell wird sicher auch nicht funktionieren.
Vielleicht wäre alles anders wenn die 50% nichtbeitragszahler dabei wären und aktiv mitarbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn der neue Verband Leistung bringt, wird er Zahler finden.

Wenn nicht - siehe LFV-BW:
Dann gehts abwärts....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Und wenn es einen neuen Verband gibt? Wird der dann von den vereinslosen- und verbandslosen Anglern auch finanziell unterstützt oder sollen wieder 50 % der Angler den Verband finanzieren und die andern 50%  wollen bestimmen was gemacht wird ?
> Dieses Modell wird sicher auch nicht funktionieren.
> Vielleicht wäre alles anders wenn die 50% nichtbeitragszahler dabei wären und aktiv mitarbeiten.



Was ist denn das für eine Aussage? Mal wieder typisches geplänkel! Fakt ist doch, dass 50% bezahlen und dafür einen Anspruch auf Leistung haben! DIe anderen 50% können sagen und machen was sie wollen, u.a. auch kritisieren! Nur hat das den Verband/ Verein nicht zu interessieren.

Wenn die Medien über einen Fußballverein berichten, müssen sie dann Mitglied in dem Verein sein? Wenn ein Fan am Stammtisch seine Meinung zu einem Verein sagt oder im WWW verbreitet, muss er dann Vereinsmitglied sein? Natürlich nicht! Und er muss auch nicht in dem Verein ehrenamtlich tätig sein. Er wünscht sich einfach nur leistung von den Spielern, die dafür bezaht werden. Was anderes ist es hier doch auch nicht. Diejenigen, die die Verbände/ Vereine bezahlen, haben einen Anspruch auf die Vertretung ihrer Interessen und somit einen Anspruch auf Leistung. Wenn Du Mitglied in einem Schwimmverein wärest und im Schwimmbecken nie Wasser wäre, würdest Du trotzdem jahrelang Deinen Beitrag zahlen und nur am Beckenrand stehen? Wärest Du Mitglied in einem Automobilclub und hättest eine Panne und die würden sagen "Jaja, ist doch gut für die Umwelt, wenn ihr Auto nicht fährt, sagen die Grünen. Lassen Sie den ruhig auf der Standspur stehen und gehen zu Fuß nach Hause". Würdest Du das akzeptieren? Nur mal ein paar Beispiele, wie es im richtigen Leben läuft oder wo man die Arbeitsverweigerung nicht akzeptieren würde. Nur in den Verbänden und Vereinen zählt das nicht. Die können machen was sie wollen- bezahlen tun die Angler trotzdem. Aus diesem Grund ist doch eine Kündigung mal ein Zeichen. Sicherlich werden noch einige bundesweit folgen...



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre alles anders wenn die 50% nichtbeitragszahler dabei wären und aktiv mitarbeiten.



Soll ich daraus entnehmen, dass Du einsiehst, dass die jetzigen "50%" es einfach nicht können und die Hoffnungen für die Angler in den Nichtbeitragszahlern liegen?  |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hier gehts erst mal aber nicht um nen (möglichen) neuen Verband, sondern darum, den altem mittels dem einzigen Druck, den die zu verstehen scheinen - Kohle entziehen, durch Kündigung - zum Jagen zu tragen oder die Konsequenz ziehen.....

Zu einem neuen Verband könnt ihr gerne nen Thread aufmachen, hier gehts noch um die Kündigung bei den real existierenden.

Danke.


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Es ist doch Schade dass zuerst alles den Bach runtergehn muss ehe etwas hoffentlich besseres beginnen. Schade deshalb, weil die infrastruktur und das Geld für eine bessere Verbandsarbeit da ist. Leider sind zu viele zu Unkritisch  und hinterfragen nicht was da im Verband geschieht. Deshalb wären die kritischen besser auch dabei. Es muss ja nicht immer alles eitel sonnenschein sein. Da darf sich auch Verbandsintern gerieben werden dass die Funken fliegen. Das würde Energie freisetzen an der es offensichtlich fehlt. 
Jetzt ist der LFVBW nur noch ein hilfloser Haufen der auch noch  der Meinung ist, die Angler verstehen die Verbandsarbeit nicht. Die sind so hilflos weil sie selbst nicht merken wie unfähig sie sind und deshalb auch nicht verstehen was die Angler wirklich wollen.


----------



## kati48268 (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn es die bestehenden Strukturen nicht hin kriegen,
muss man Strukturen (und meist auch Köpfe) ändern.

Das hat doch Jahrzehnte nicht funktioniert, auch nach der Fusion nicht, wo es eine echte Chance gab.
Auch wohl, weil alte Betonköppe noch an den Hebeln saßen und noch sitzen; unbelehrbar, kennen wir aus vielen LVs.

Wenn das jetzt in alte Muster verfällt, haut man besser ab, entzieht dem Fehlkonstrukt die Mittel, damit etwas Neues entstehen kann.
Da sind wir gerade, das Ding fängt an zu zerbröseln;
wird noch einige Zeit dauern bis nur noch ein nicht mehr lebensfähiger, dann vollkommen sinnloser Rest da bleibt.

Parallel werden neue Strukturen entstehen, Kooperationen zwischen ausgetretenen Vereinen, usw.
Und irgendwann wächst dann ein neuer Verband daraus,
der es hoffentlich besser kann und macht.

Schade?
Sicherlich!
Aber schade eben wegen der verlorenen Zeit, gerade in einem Zeitraum, wo funktionierende Stzrukturen dringend nötig wären.
Da nützt aber kein Jammern, wenn die bestehenden es einfach nicht gebacken kriegen.

Alles -auch eine Leere- ist besser als verblendete Funktionäre in kaputten Strukturen, die nicht mehr wahrnehmen, wozu sie überhaupt mal angetreten sind.
Ich seh da immer diesen Greis vor mir mit,
_"Let's go Fifa, let's go Fifa"
_
Ist hier nicht viel ander_s.
_
Und es gilt die uralte Weisheit von C. Lichtenberg:
_„Ich weiss nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird. Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.“_


----------



## Hezaru (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Kati ist mal wieder sehr direkt hat aber m.M. alles gut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Die Entwicklung in BW (und NDS) gibt hoffentlich auch anderen LVs zu denken.
Weg mit Naturschutzbückling und Angelei vertreten.
Die alten Köpfe werden das nicht hinkriegen und einsehen.
Druck geht bei denen nur über Kohle.
Und das dauert leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung in BW (und NDS) gibt hoffentlich auch anderen LVs zu denken.


Naja, auch In Bayern gibts anglerischen Unmut gegen den Verband (Augenthaler, Waller), in NWR (Setzkescherverbot Westfalen-Lippe), Weser-Ems (Nachtangelverbot versagen in Lobbyarbeit), in SH wechseln Vereine zum anderen Verband oder kündigen auch nur, im Bundesverband eh (nur können da eben nur die LV , nicht aber Vereine kündigen), und, und, und........




Hezaru schrieb:


> Die alten Köpfe werden das nicht hinkriegen und einsehen.
> Druck geht bei denen nur über Kohle.
> Und das dauert leider.


Das sehe ich ähnlich.

Ich finde den Weg, den die Baden-Württemberger hier einschlagen, vollkommen korrekt als Notwehr wie als Fingerzeig...

Und 5.500 Mann, und weiter Vereine auf dem Absprung, das KANN auch der ignoranteste und am meisten von oben herab agierende LV nicht mehr einfach schön reden....

Dass auch neben dem nicht nicht vorhandenen Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auch ausdrücklich noch die Rückkehr in den DAFV (etwas seltsam zu Stande gekommen mit der Abstimmung am Ende, als schon einige/viele weg waren) als Grund angeführt, weil man auch keine Leistung fürs Geld sieht und das nicht mitfinanzieren will, ist da nur konsequent..

Direkt nach der Fusion hatte ja schon der WAV die Konsequenzen gezogen, in Stuttgart - auch das waren schon 800 Mann..

Und die sich nochmal am 4. 8. treffenden Vereine sind inzwischen schon von 5 beim ersten Treffen jetzt auf schon 10 angewachsen...

Es ist Bewegung drin, die Kugel rollt, das ist wichtig!

Und hier geb ich Kati auch recht:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Und es gilt die uralte Weisheit von C. Lichtenberg:
> _„Ich weiss nicht, ob es besser wird, wenn es anders wird. Aber es muss anders werden, wenn es besser werden soll.“_



Die Verbände, mit diesem Personal - in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt, dürfen nicht mehr so weitermachen können wie bisher!


----------



## dani_ka (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo Leute,
ich sehe die Entwicklung sehr kritisch - mein Gefühl ist, dass sich pauschal gegen Verbandsarbeit kritisch geäußert wird. Es passt in die allgemeine Zerfleischungssituation unter den Angler. Wir Angler sind sowieso schwach aufgestellt gegen starke Naturschutzverbände und andere dritten Kritiker.

Ohne ein zentrales Sprachrohr (wie einen Verband) geht es mit dem Angeln noch schneller zurück als uns lieb ist. Gerade in Hinblick auf die Grüne Regierung und ihren Vorhaben müssen wir zusammen stark sein.
Ich hoffe Vereine und Verband besinnen sich. Aktuell gibt es keinen schlechteren Zeitpunkt für so ein Gemetzel. 
Schlussendlich hoffe ich, dass es ist der richtige Weg gewesen war!

Lieber Thomas, du weißt dass ich dich als Mensch absolute Schätze und auch deine Recherchearbeit ist wirklich sehr gut. Hoffentlich lohnt sich deine Arbeit, auch hoffe ich das es die richtige Richtung ist. Ein bißchen habe ich allerdings bedenken, dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, dass grundsätzlich Verbandsarbeit von geldsaugenden, nichtangelnden Funktionären besetzt wird und dass eine Verbandsstruktur nicht notwendig ist. 
Ein zentrales Sprachrohr für uns Angler ist in der heutigen Zeit mehr als wichtig!!!!!!! Hoffentlich war es nur ein Fingerzeig und es kommt wieder zu einem Zusammenschluss in welcher Form auch immer.

Dani


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



dani_ka schrieb:


> Ein bißchen habe ich allerdings bedenken, dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, dass grundsätzlich Verbandsarbeit von geldsaugenden, nichtangelnden Funktionären besetzt wird und dass eine Verbandsstruktur nicht notwendig ist.


Erstens können die Verbände diesem Eindruck durch konkrete, praktische Arbeit einfach entgegen wirken - im Haupt- wie im Ehrenamt - *es hindert sie niemand, sie müssen nur einfach wollen und es tun!!*

Deren Problem ist doch gerade, dass sie oft genug bisher gegen statt für Angler gearbeitet haben.

Einknicken vor Schützern und kuscheln mit Behörden, als ob wie vor 20 Jahren noch Anglerfreunde in den Behörden sitzen würden. 
Das funzt nicht mehr mit z. B. einem NABU-Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium in B-W.. 


*Zweitens loben wir deswegen nachweislich IMMER gerade auch die wenigen positiven Ausnahme*n, die es bis jetzt belegbar gibt, wie die Arbeit des AV-NDS (http://www.av-nds.de/)....:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792

*Es liegt alleine an den anderen Verbänden*, sich ebenfalls auch so klar und eindeutig pro Angler und Angeln zu positionieren und zu arbeiten..



dani_ka schrieb:


> und dass eine Verbandsstruktur nicht notwendig ist.


Verbandsstrukturen sind MEHR als NOTWENDIG!!!!
Aber Verbände für Angler und das Angeln..
Nicht die real existierenden, die oft genug ihren Zahlern noch in den Rücken fallen

Das gilt im Bund wie in den Ländern....

Und ja, da haben es sich in den letzten Jahren einige in den LV leider sehr bequem gemacht, eben weil sich die Vereine alles gefallen liessen und nie hinterfragten und einfach stumpf weiter zahlten, als ob ein solcher Verband eine Behörde wäre.....

*Nein, sie sind Dienstleister, die an Erfolgen fürs Geld gemessen werden.*

Die "Erfolge" in B-W aktuell:
Aalfangverbot
Nachtangelverbot
Kinderangelverbot
Kein Kormoranmanagement
Immer mehr Betretungs- und Angelverbote
Ausbau Wasserkraft
etc.
etc.

Und das ja nicht erst seit Kurzem - das zu beheben hätte der LFV ja schon mit seinen Vorgängerverbänden locker 2 Jahrzehnte Zeit gehabt - wie da der LFV  Angler verunglimpfte in seinem Brief an den damaligen MP Teufel wg. Nachtangeln, das ist auch bei uns nachlesbar..

Gut, wenn hier der Anfang gemacht wurde, dass das so endlich zu Ende zu sein scheint...

Jetzt kann der LFV nicht nur zeigen, in welche Richtung er will, jetzt MUSS er es, wenn er überleben will..

Und das ist gut.



PS


dani_ka schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas, du weißt dass ich dich als Mensch absolute Schätze und auch deine Recherchearbeit ist wirklich sehr gut.


DANKE!


dani_ka schrieb:


> Hoffentlich lohnt sich deine Arbeit, auch hoffe ich das es die richtige Richtung ist.


Da sind wir mit der Hoffnung mal mindestens zu zweit....

Ein Trost: Schlimmer kanns ja kaum werden ("mehr" Nachtangelverbot hätten wir wohl  auch ohne Verband nicht, nur mehr Geld, wenn man keinen Verband zahlen müsste..)...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



dani_ka schrieb:


> Ohne ein zentrales Sprachrohr (wie einen Verband) geht es mit dem Angeln noch schneller zurück als uns lieb ist.


Momentan geht es in so einigen Ländern und auch in Bundesangelegenheiten MIT 
- oder besser gesagt - GERADE WEGEN Verband 
leider schneller als ohne!


dani_ka schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es keinen schlechteren Zeitpunkt für so ein Gemetzel.


Letztendlich ist jeder Zeitpunkt für eine interne Zerlegung unpassend. 

Aber was will man machen? Das sind die Konsequenzen aus jahrzehntelanger falscher Lobbypolitik. Vieles ist im Ursprung auf die "Tätigkeiten" der Konsorten Drossé & Mohnert zurückzuführen ...und wie lang ist das schon her.

Was jetzt in vielen Bundesländern und im Bund passiert, hätte schon vor vielen Jahren passieren müssen.

Besser jetzt die Ruinen abreissen und Neubau planen, 
bevor einem die Bude komplett auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## Sharpo (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



dani_ka schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich sehe die Entwicklung sehr kritisch - mein Gefühl ist, dass sich pauschal gegen Verbandsarbeit kritisch geäußert wird. Es passt in die allgemeine Zerfleischungssituation unter den Angler. Wir Angler sind sowieso schwach aufgestellt gegen starke Naturschutzverbände und andere dritten Kritiker.
> 
> Ohne ein zentrales Sprachrohr (wie einen Verband) geht es mit dem Angeln noch schneller zurück als uns lieb ist. Gerade in Hinblick auf die Grüne Regierung und ihren Vorhaben müssen wir zusammen stark sein.
> ...



das wir einen verband für Angler benötigen wurde in vergangenen Beiträgen schon mehrmals erwähnt. Da sind wir uns auch alle einig.
Zu Deinen Bedenken, Eindrücken..

Nicht allein die Politiker, Parteien und besonders evtl. die Grünen sind an unserer Selbstzerfleischung und Verboten (alleine) Schuld sondern unsere Verbände und die darin verwickelten Personen.
Hätte man von Anfang (Drosse & Co.) an klar Position für Angeln, für Setzkescher, für Wettangeln etc. ...also klar und eindeutig gegen das damalige erlassene Tierschutzgesetz  protestiert, müssten wir uns mit vielen Altlasten heute nicht rumprügeln.
Altlasten sind z.b. die verbohrten Meinungen wie Angeln = Nahrungserwerb, böse Wettangler, böse Karpfenangler , böse böse böse...

Die interne Selbstzerfleischung resultiert nämlich aus dieser Kopfwäsche.
Jeder meint auf Grund dieser ganzen Propaganda der bessere Angler zu sein. Besser ist gut, andere sind somit schlecht. Und was schlecht ist muss weg.
Also Setzkescher weg, Karpfenangler weg, C&R weg, usw.

Bei uns sägt jeder an seinem eigenen Ast.

Wir brauchen nicht nur einen neuen Verband, wir brauchen auch andere Strukturen.

Und da sollte man mal in die Niederlande schauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Sehr schön, nun nimmt auch der AVK Stellung:
http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx?&artikelId=2469

Gutes, klares, eindeutiges Statement!!!

Und den Satz am Ende, dass man einen "starken Verband“ wolle und nicht nur „einen Verband um jeden Preis“, das sollen sich die Verbanditen aus B-W mal hinter die Ohren schreiben!!

Und auch die Volli............., welche den DAFV aus der Taufe gehoben haben und den heute immer noch unterstützen....


----------



## Dachfeger (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

LFVBW-Präsident von Eyb hielt sich nach Ansicht vieler Vereine, bei der  letzten Sitzung im Landtag zur Thematik des Nachtangelverbotes und der  Absenkung des Jugendfischereischeines zu sehr zurück.

Das haben sie aber noch sehr human ausgedrückt. dafür das der Herr von Eyb nicht miff und nicht maff gesagt hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

grins - ja, die formulieren zarter als ich, fiel mir auch auf..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Auch die Sportfischervereinigung Eggenstein mit ca 750 Zahlern hat wohl inzwischen die Kündigung rausgeschickt, neue Info für mich von heute Abend.

Neben den im Bericht vom AVK genannten Vereinen aus Hagsfeld  oder Linkenheim ..

Pikant daran:
Der Eggenstein Präsi ist Beisitzer im Präsidium von LVF-BW.....

Die Zahlen gehn nun Richtung 10.000 Kündigungen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Die Gerüchteküche kocht ja inzwischen richtig, verschiedenste Gruppierungen bringen sich "in Stellung"...

Von Ultimaten gegen Präsi bis hin zu zu "Differenzen" unter den GF ist da die Rede, das einzige was nicht passiert (wie auch nicht vor der Fusion, was ja einer der Knackpunkte für das Desaster jetzt ist):
Klare Aufstellung angelpolitischer Leitlinien und Ziele für B-W (Angeln und Angler an erster Stelle)

Entschlackung des Präsidiums/Ehrenamtes zu einer handlungsfähigen Einheit..

Beschränkung auf Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und Angeln..

Aufräumen im Hauptamt, Neuaufbau der Geschäftsführung mit dazu geeignetem, anglerfreundlichem Personal, das sich als Dienstleister seiner Zahler und nicht als Herrscher versteht, mit Angeln und Anglerinteressen an erster Stelle und nicht Fischmobil, Lachszucht und Behördenkuscheln..

Klare Positionierung in/bei Politik, Behörden, Gesellschaft und Medien für ein Angeln ohne immer mehr Einschränkungen und abschaffen sinnloser, anglerfeindlicher Vorschriften (Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot, Aalfangverbot, Zu/Anfahrtsverbote, Angel/Betretungsverbote, Kormoran, Wasserkraft, etc., etc.) ..

Es wär ja eigentlich wirklich einfach, mit nur etwas gesundem Menschenverstand und der Überlegung:
Für wen ist man als Verband da und von wem wird man letzten Endes bezahlt...??

Da zu diesen Überlegungen augenscheinlich weder das aktuelle Haupt- noch das aktuelle Ehrenamt willens oder in der Lage sind, disqualifiziert sich die augenblickliche Mannschaft in Haupt- und Ehrenamt schon automatisch für eine Reformation oder den in Bälde zu erwartenden Neuaufbau nach Zersplitterung..

Wir werden dann natürlich wieder dran erinnern...

Die momentan tätigen Akteure im Verband hinterlassen in Politik, Medien und Gesellschaft, wie auch bei den Anglern selber, doch nur noch verbrannte Erde mit ihrer - in meinen Augen - Inkompetenz und Handlungsunfähigkeit.


----------



## tibulski (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

ich freue mich über die Diskussion hier und ich freue mich  auch über die avisierte rege Teilnahme der Vereine an dem Treffen am  04.08.2016 in Linkheim. #6 Wenn es darum geht den bestehenden Verband im Sinne der Anglerinteressen konstruktiv zu kritisieren ...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klare Positionierung in/bei Politik, Behörden, Gesellschaft und Medien für ein Angeln ohne immer mehr Einschränkungen und abschaffen sinnloser, anglerfeindlicher Vorschriften (Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot, Aalfangverbot, Zu/Anfahrtsverbote, Angel/Betretungsverbote, Kormoran, Wasserkraft, etc., etc.) ..



Hier noch mal etwas zu Lektüre zum derzeitigen Stand und am 04.08.2016 auch im Detail nachzufragen, bzw. zu diskutieren:

http://lfvbw.de/index.php/verband/verbandspositionen
http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...ungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen
http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...rdert-ein-wirklich-sinnvolles-massnahmenpaket

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



> Wenn es darum geht den bestehenden Verband im Sinne der Anglerinteressen konstruktiv zu kritisieren ...


Es sollte darum gehen, einen im Kern verrotteten und anglerfeindlichen Verband abzuschaffen.

*Ihr habt aber die einmalige Chance*, nicht durch Gespräche und leere Versprechungen, *sondern durch klare Ergebnisse in der Praxis bis Ende 2017* (Kündigungsfrist), die Vereine evtl. umzustimmen...

Zu den Gesprächen am 04.08.:


> Hier noch mal etwas zu Lektüre zum derzeitigen Stand und am 04.08.2016 auch im Detail nachzufragen, bzw. zu diskutieren:


Eingeladen haben euch die Vereine, ihr wagt es nun so zu tun, als ob das eure Veranstaltung und Idee wäre?

Nachdem ihr keine Zeit hattet, KEINER aus dem Präsidium oder der GF, den ersten Termin wahrzunehmen, bei dem sich die Vereine trafen und wozu ihr auch schon eingeladen wart, nachdem ihr euch da gleich angewanzt habt, als ihr das mitbekommen hattet?

*Ohne Kündigung wars da wohl noch nicht wichtig genug?

Pfui Teufel!!!*

Oder braucht ihr nur so lange, bis ihr wieder ein Märchengerüst zur Verarschung der Vereine zurecht gezimmert habt?

Und zu all den neuen Beschwichtigungsversuchen und all dem altbekannten schönreden zum verschleiern:
Ich glaube nur nicht, dass der Verband, bestehend aus denen, die es  in den letzten Jahrzehnten so in die Sche.... geritten haben, nun besser machen können oder wollen..

Wollten sie das, hätten dies schon lange machen können...

*Wie immer nur leere Worte und Versprechungen vom Verband - anglerfreundliche, praktische Taten bisher immer noch null...*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hier noch mal etwas zu Lektüre


Und zu den Link und dem, was bei euch auf der Verbandsseite geschrieben steht:
*Das ist ja leider in keinster Weise glaubwürdig, da der LFV-BW und seine  Vorgängerverbände bisher auch immer nur Angler verarscht haben, wo sich Veröffentlichungen und praktische Politik dann oft genug unterschieden haben*

Am konkreten Tun sieht man dann trotz wohlklingender, aber leerer Worte das Versagen auch der aktuellen Verbandler in Haupt- und Ehrenamt.

Es gibt weiterhin Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot, Aalfangverbot, Zugangsschwierigkeiten zu Gewässern, weitere Verbote durch Natura2000/FFH drohen, kein Kormoranmanagement, Rückkehr zum anglerfeindlichen DAFV mit Anglergeld für Nullleistung etc., lausige bis gar keine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, keinerlei Lobbyarbeit, Appeasementpolitik gegenüber Behörden und Politik statt Kampf für Angler und Angeln, anglerfremde Dinge wie Fischmobil (bezahlt aus Fischereiabgabe, davon zahlt man besser Schrotpatronen zum Kormoranabschuss)  - das alles hätte seit Jahr(zehnt)en angegangen und gelöst werden  können..

*WURDE ES ABER NICHT; sondern gerade durch den Verband und seine Vorgänger noch verschlimmert. 
*
Statt dessen dann z, B. auch Anglerfeindlichkeiten wie Statements zur Ablehnung von C+R auf eurer Naturschutzpropagandaseite ohne jede Not und Notwendigkeit, fachlich/rechtlich grottenschlecht bis falsch, anglerfeindlich bis ins Mark  (selbst in der jetzt zweiten, entschärften Fassung)..

Anglerfeindliche Veranstaltungen mit verbandsseitigem Abknüppelgebot jeden maßigen Fisches (obwohl das Recht in B-W das nicht kennt), wie das aktuelle Königsfischen des Verbandes.

Dazu einen Beitrag, der weit höher liegt als bei anderen, dafür erfolgreicheren Verbänden, wie dem Anglerverband Niedersachsen mit 4,50. 

Da glaube ich gerne die Gerüchte, dass zumindest bei einzelnen Geschäftsführern kurz vor der Fusion noch zu unabgesprochenen Gehaltserhöhungen kam, dass  ein lausiger Fusionsvertrag mit Mehrbelastung statt weniger Kosten zu Stande kam, Aushebelung demokratischer Entscheidungen von der Basis durch ein nicht geeignetes Delegiertensystem, ein aufgebblähtes, so deswegen auch nicht arbeitsfähiges Präsidium und viele Dinge, die nichts mit Angeln und Anglern zu tun haben (Fischmobil etc.,) ....

*Gott sei Dank zeigen jetzt erste Vereine endlich genug Verstand und Rückgrat nicht wie bisher alles beim Verband einfach zum Nachteil der Angler abzunicken, sondern das auch zu hinterfragen und die Konsequenz zu ziehen und zu kündigen..*.

Die Vereine haben nun die Chance, statt wie bisher immer vom Verband belabert und eingewickelt zu werden und einzuknicken, nun dank der Kündigung in der Praxis zu sehen, was der Verband bis Ende 2017 von alle den oben genannten Punkten in der Praxis für Angler und das Angeln ändern und besser machen wird (die genannten Punkte, die ja nur die Spitze des Eisberges sind an jahrzehntelanger schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche im Verband *und anglerfeindlicher Arroganz von Haupt- und Ehrenamt gegenüber ihren Chefs, den am Ende alles zahlenden Anglern der Vereine*) ..






PS:
Thema Präsi und Nachtangelverbot, da solls ja angeblich ein Ultimatum seitens einzelner Verbandsverantwortlicher geben, dass von Eyb tätig werden soll (da wirds wohl bald ein Bauernopfer geben, wenn ich so despektierlich sein darf, den Begriff bei einem Adligen zu verwenden), oder gehen muss. Das aber ja am Ende auch nur, damit der Rest wie bisher auch einfach weitermachen kann - Bauernopfer eben...

Nach allem, was ich aus den Fraktionen und vom Aussschuss mit bekomme zum Antrag der FDP, sieht es so aus, also ob evtl. mit den Grünen zusammen das Alter auf 7 herunter gesetzt wird, beim Nachtangelverbot bleiben sie allerdings hart (sollte der Präsi auch wissen als CDU-Abgeordneter)

Da gehts aber um den Antrag der FDP zur Gesetzesänderung.

*Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes kann aber ALLEINE die CDU, mit ihrem zuständigen Minister Hauk - ohne Koalitionspartner und ohne Einbindung anderer Gremien laut ihrem klaren und eindeutigen Wahlversprechen an uns -  abschaffen*, da man dazu das nur aus der Verordnung streichen muss, und nicht ein Gesetz wie das von der FDP braucht...

Schon alleine, dass hier der LFV-BW-Präsi von Eyb auch wieder wohl eher an seiner Koalition als Juniorpartner der anglerfeindlichen Grünen interessiert sein wird, als am (vorgegebenen) Interesse des Verbandes an Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot oder dem realen Interesse angelnder Bürger daran, auch nachts angeln zu können, davon kann man wohl als wahrscheinlich ausgehen..


*Um zum Thema hier zurückkommen:*
Angesichts all der genannten Punkte und angesichts dessen, dass der Verband mit seinen Vorgängern in den letzten Jahrzehnten jedes Vertrauen verspielt hat, sind die Kündigungen von Karlsruhe und den anderen Vereinen sowohl faktisch richtig wie auch  folgerichtig:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis dahin kündigen hoffentlich noch viele weitere Vereine, um noch mehr Druck zu machen...
> 
> *Und es liegt dann ALLEINE AM LFV-BW, bis Ende 2017 durch Leistung und Fakten zu überzeugen*, nicht durch leeres Gerede wie bisher.
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn es darum geht den bestehenden Verband im Sinne der Anglerinteressen konstruktiv zu kritisieren ...


Natürlich würdet ihr euch darüber freuen.
Aber darum geht's ja mittlerweile doch gar nicht mehr, hm?


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

@tibulski: Bei den zahlreichen (Verbands) Verfehlungen in der Vergangenheit kann es realistisch gesehen doch NUR DARUM gehen, wie man neu anfangen möge...?! Konstruktive Kritik gab es auch schon (zu Genüge), die ist am LV abgeprallt, (oft) ohne jegliche Reaktionen, und wenn es welche gab dann war es die, die Kritiker schnell mundtot zu machen. Wie zurecht schon zuvor erwähnt wurde, CHANCEN hatte man (euch)doch bereits mehr als genug (gegeben)- nennt doch NUR EIN vernünftiges Argument, WIESO man euch (also dem LV) noch eine weitere Chance einräumen sollte? Nun präsentiert man euch endlich die "Quittung", und ihr wundert euch scheinbar, woher?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Du hast es gut erkannt, anglermeister - die Verbandler leider immer noch nicht...

Neuanfang mit neuen Leuten, neuen Leitlinien, neuer Finanzierung, der Leistung angepassten Beiträgen, abstossen nicht anglerrelevanter Teile, das ist die Devise....

Nicht ein bisschen Kritik ertragen und ansonsten weitermachen wie bisher..

Deswegen (mangelnde Glaubwürdigkeit und viele leere Versprechen) kündigen ja die Vereine - die wollen klare Taten und harte Fakten sehen..


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Beim Erhalten und Versenken von Verbandsstukturen und deren Anhängsel lassen sich hoffentlich alle Beteiligten vom Verstand und nicht vom Brennen unter den Fingernägeln leiten.

Viel kaputtmachen kann man dabei nicht, aber über das große Lachsessen in Wolfach als letzes Abendmahl des Verbands würde ich mich nicht freuen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Schön, wenns Dir um die Lachszucht geht - Dein gutes Recht..

Mir gehts immer noch um die bisher nur verarschten Angler und um das Angeln. 

Und da ist die Kündigung vom AVK und der anderen Vereine (Thema hier)  der wohl einzige Weg, um die Verbandler in die Richtung zu bewegen- ALLES andere ist bis dato ja an Unbeweglichkeit und Inkompetenz der Verbandler gescheitert  ..


----------



## willmalwassagen (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Liebe mitlesende Präsidiumsmitglieder vom LFVBW,
schreibt doch einfach welches Programm ihr als Verband für die nächsten Jahre habt. Ziele und wie ihr die erreichen wollt und bis wann.

Ne,war Spass, habt ihr ja nicht und versteht auch nicht wie so etwas geplant und umgesetzt wird.

LFVBW = planlos, ohne vernünftige Strukturen, geldvernichtender Moloch, unbezahlbare und unnötige Anzahl Mitarbeiter.
2 Vizepräsidenten die schon Landesverbandspräsidenten nix taugten. Ein neuer Vize, einfallslos, planlos.
Ein Präsi aus dem Nichts in dem er hoffentlich schnell wieder verschwindet.
Wie würde ich den LFVBW momentan beschreiben:  Highway to hell oder mit 200 gegen die Wand.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Alles wieder nur Kosmetik und inhaltslose Rhetorik!

Die Äußerungen des “Propagandaministers“ erinnern doch stark an die letzten Betrugsversuche der SED! Viel Versprechen aber tatsächlich damit nur versuchen, den  Kritikern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, vorzuheucheln man würde sich damit an die Spitze der Reformen setzen, dies aber nur mit dem Ziel dann weiter machen zu können, wie bisher!
Aber auch die sind damals selbst mit dieser Masche zu spät gekommen!

Mit dieser doch arg durchschaubaren Taktik wird der lfvbw dort landen, wo er hingehört, auf den Müllplatz! Recyceln oder Wiederverwerten ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Es gibt wohl nach meinen Infos noch keine offizielle Bestätigung der Verbandler für die Einladung am 04.08., nur telefonisch über Dritte (nicht  beim Einlader) wurde angekündigt, dass man in voller Mannschaftsstärke (mit Präsi, GF und Konsorten) erscheinen und auch nen Beamer brauchen würde....

Die Verbanditen haben also immer noch nicht begriffen, das es nicht mehr/wieder auf leere Versprechungen und schöne Worte und Präsentation ankommt (dass die im Verband dazu überhaupt Zeit haben, wo sie gegen Nachtangelverbot etc. zu kämpfen hätten), *sondern schlicht auf das Ergebnis, das sie für die fast dreifache Kohle wie z. B. der Anglerverband  Niedersachsen (der gute Ergebnisse liefert) Ende 2017 präsentieren können......... *


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Da soll wohl ne große Propagandashow abgehalten und mit Spitzenpersonal durch Schein beeindruckt werden! Das ersetzt natürlich nicht den Sachvortrag! Gäääähn! GrüßeAm 04.08 sollten sich die Vereinsvertreter alle vollmundigen Ankündigungen und behaupteten Tätigkeiten durch Belege nachvollziehbar und lückenlos nachweisen lassen!  Das würde ich unter jeglichem Vorbehalt nach dem Treffen überprüfen und mir vorher keine Zugeständnisse abringen lassen! 
Zu dem sollte man die eigenen Forderungen formulieren und klare Fristen setzen!!! Sich auch hier nicht vertrösten lassen!


----------



## Laichzeit (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Die sollen "Planwirtschaft" machen, mit klar definierten Zielen pro Angler, abgesegnet von den Vereinen. Wer bis Ende nicht liefert, ist in der nächsten Runde nicht mehr dabei. Falls es eine Nächste gibt.
Zu unserem und deren Besten, im Voraus die Arbeitsverweigerer, Blockierer und Abnicker gar nicht erst an den Start lassen, sondern ersetzen.
Bei dem Fusionsleichen-Zwilling auf Bundesebene bitte genau so, oder gleich versenken, da hängt nichts Unersetzbares mit dran.
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass bei der "internen Renovierung/Abriss" im LFVBW das Wesentliche wie Wasserkraft, Nachtangeln, FFH ect. nicht aus den Augen verloren wird und immer genügend oder mehr Ressourcen für solche Projekte vorhanden bleiben, auch bei einem Ende oder Auseinanderbrechen des Verbands an sich möglichst nahtlos fortbestehen werden.
Was nützt ein neuer Verband, wenn uns andere inzwischen die Hütte abbrennen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die sollen "Planwirtschaft" machen,


Die "da oben" (Ehren- wie Hauptamt) sollen einfach abtreten, da sie über Jahr(zehnt)e bewiesen haben, dass es weder wollen noch können..

Es muss danach nicht besser werden - schlechter geht aber eh nicht...

Und daher haben die kündigenden Vereine (Thema hier) vollkommen recht:
Nun liegts ALLEINE am Verband,.

Nun sollen und MÜSSEN die Verbanditen zeigen bis Ende 2017, ob sie willens und in der Lage sind, FÜR Angler und Angeln zu arbeiten...

Man wirds an den Ergebnissen messen und sehen können (und dass ich denen nix (mehr) zutraue nach jahr(zehnt)elangem Versagen, wird sicher keinen wundern..).........

Aber ohne den Druck und so wie die aktuell agieren vom Verband, würden die ohne Kündigung ja eh nix machen, ausser weiter wie bisher:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Wenn es darum geht den bestehenden Verband im Sinne der Anglerinteressen konstruktiv zu kritisieren ...
> 
> 
> Es sollte darum gehen, einen im Kern verrotteten und anglerfeindlichen Verband abzuschaffen.
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl nach meinen Infos noch keine offizielle Bestätigung der Verbandler für die Einladung am 04.08., nur telefonisch über Dritte (nicht  beim Einlader) wurde angekündigt, dass man in voller Mannschaftsstärke (mit Präsi, GF und Konsorten) erscheinen und auch nen Beamer brauchen würde....
> 
> Die Verbanditen haben also immer noch nicht begriffen, das es nicht mehr/wieder auf leere Versprechungen und schöne Worte und Präsentation ankommt (dass die im Verband dazu überhaupt Zeit haben, wo sie gegen Nachtangelverbot etc. zu kämpfen hätten), *sondern schlicht auf das Ergebnis, das sie für die fast dreifache Kohle wie z. B. der Anglerverband  Niedersachsen (der gute Ergebnisse liefert) Ende 2017 präsentieren können......... *


----------



## tibulski (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

wenn nur wenige Vertreter kommen, heisst es nachher der Verband kümmert sich nicht, wenn alle wesentlichen Vertreter kommen, heisst es man will ne große Show abziehen.

Ich finde es wichtig, das die Leute vor Ort sind, die ihr auch kritisiert. Wir sollten vor Ort alle Themen ansprechen und es sollten auch die betroffenen persönlich Stellung nehmen, inkl. von Eyb. Anders ergibt das doch keinen Sinn.

Das wir beim ersten Termin nicht da waren, hatte genau den Grund, dass wir aus terminlichen Gründen nur mit einem oder zwei Leuten hätten vor Ort sein können. Der neue Termin wurde verbindlich ausgemacht, bevor die Kündigung des AVK beschlossen wurde.

Was ist daran schlecht, dass wir mit versammelter Mannschaft unseren Mitgliedern und Nochmitgliedern Rede und Antwort stehen?

Sollen wir nicht kommen? Oder nur der Bezirksvorsitzende?

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Zum Angelverbot auf Aal im Rhein noch eine Anmerkung.
Bereits im Vorfeld bei der  ersten Verbotsankündigung hat der Verband versagt. Die Gründe, warum nicht geangelt werden darf waren in etwa so qualifiziert  wie, " auch die Angler müssen da bluten". Eigentlich das einzige Argument für das Angelverbot. Und da gleichzeitig der Berufsfsicher  wegen zu hohem PCB Gehalt der Fische ein Vermarktungsverbot erhalten hat wurde dann der Aalfang auch für die Angler verboten und das Ganze als Maßnahme zur EU Verordnung verkauft. Und alle 5 damaligen Präsidenten, 2 davon heute noch als Vize dabei haben einfach geschwiegen.
Struwelt im Ministerium hatte den Auftrag, Maßnahmen für die EU Aalrichtlinie vorzuschlagen ohne dass es zu Abschaltungen von Wasserkraftanlagen kommt.
Die Maßnahmen sind bisher sinnlos und nutzlos wie der letzte Bericht der Fischereiforschung bestätigt. Deshalb muss eine sofortige Aufhebung der sinnlosen Maßnahme "Angelverbot" mit Nachdruck gefordert werden.
Fragt mal den Von dazu wie er da vorgehen will.


----------



## tibulski (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu und das ist auch unsere Position. Ich will das aus der Vergangenheit gar nicht verteidigen.

Das Aalfangverbot wurde am 05.04.2016 bis Ende 2017 erneut verlängert. Peter Dehus hat Ende 2015 auf dem Forum für Angelfischer in Langenargen (wo damals noch Ralf Obeacker) präsentiert hat, gesagt, man will das Fangverbot aufrecht erhalten, um den Druck auf die Betreiber für Wasserkraftanlagen aufrecht zu erhalten, ihre Anlagen im Sinne einer verminderten Mortalität von Aalen in den WKA's nachzusrüsten.

Wir haben als LFVBW kurz nach der Verlängerung eine Stellungnahme mit entsprechenden Forderungen veröffentlicht. Wir haben darin bereits angekündigt, das wir uns vorbehalten, bei einer weiteren einseitigen Verlängerung gegen das Verbot rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.

http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...rdert-ein-wirklich-sinnvolles-massnahmenpaket

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## TooShort (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Die pfälzer Kollegen lachen uns aus. Man braucht nur das Ufer wechseln und schon darf man fröhlich auf Aal fischen. Also kann es so schlecht ja um den Aal nicht stehen. Zumindest bekommt man den Eindruck. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tibulski (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

ganz so einfach ist es nicht, aber im Prinzip schon richtig. 

Der Aal ist nicht wirklich in seinem Bestand gefährdet, aber die Bestände sind trotzdem extrem zurückgegangen. Wenn man die Lebensweise des Aals kennt (Laichgebiet Saragossa See) ist einen einseitige Schonung am Oberlauf des Rheins bestimmt keine zielführende Lösung. Dazu nützt  der Besatz von Glasaalen in geeigneten Gewässern dem Bestand und da sind die Angler ein wichtiger Partner.

Dazu gab es auch einen Fachvortrag von einem der führenden Aalforscher auf unserem letzten Fischereitag:



> „Dem Aal auf der Spur“ – unter dieser Überschrift berichtete PD Dr.  Reinhold Hanel vom Thünen-Institut in Hamburg dem Landesfischereitag  über die neuesten Erkenntnisse aus der Aal-Forschung. Der komplexe  Lebenszyklus des Aals zwischen der Sargassosee und den europäischen  Fließgewässern sei in seinen Einzelheiten noch weitgehend unerforscht,  eine eindeutige Aussage über mögliche Gefährdungsursachen daher schwer.  Seine Erkenntnisse deuteten aber darauf hin, dass die Gründe für den  Bestandsrückgang auch in den europäischen Fließgewässern zu suchen  seien, so Hanel. Er riet zu einer (europaweiten) Gesamtbetrachtung;  Einzelmaßnahmen, wie etwa einem regionalen Fangverbot, erteilte er eine  Absage.
> Die zahlreichen Nachfragen der anwesenden Angelfischer  verdeutlichten nicht nur das große Interesse an dem sehr interessanten  Fachvortrag. Den baden-württembergischen Fischereivereinen liegt der Aal  insgesamt sehr am Herzen; mit ihren flächendeckenden Besatzmaßnahmen  unternehmen sie bereits seit Jahren große Anstrengungen, um die  Bestandsentwicklung dieser Fischart zu unterstützen. Umso fragwürdiger  sind einseitig gegen die Angelfischerei gerichtete „Schutzmaßnahmen“.


LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> Wir haben als LFVBW kurz nach der Verlängerung eine Stellungnahme mit entsprechenden Forderungen veröffentlicht. Wir haben darin bereits angekündigt, das wir uns vorbehalten, bei einer weiteren einseitigen Verlängerung gegen das Verbot rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.


Fakt ist einfach:
Auch aktuell beim Aalfangverbot wurden wir Angler - wie damals beim Nachtangelverbot - auch nur einmal mehr verarscht vom Verband:
Bis heute nur große Worte und keinerlei Taten (> Klagen) für Angler.

Im Gegenteil:
Nach meinen (nicht doppelt verifizierten Infos!!!!) hatten sogar die *Mitglieder des Fischereibeirates, die dem Verband angehören, erst noch vor ein paar Wochen im Fischereibeirat mit dem Rest des Beirates dem erneuten Aalangelverbot zugestimmt* (war angeblich einstimmig), weil es nur für 2 statt für 3 Jahre festgelegt wurde - die Info halte ich für deutlich glaubwürdiger als das Geblubber vom Verband, dem ausser Verbandsangestellten und Ehrenamtlern doch eh keiner mehr glaubt - kein anständiger Angler jedenfalls..



tibulski schrieb:


> Was ist daran schlecht, dass wir mit versammelter Mannschaft unseren Mitgliedern und Nochmitgliedern Rede und Antwort stehen?



Per se nix, wenn ihr glaubwürdige Leute statt der Verantwortlichen für das bisherige Desaster schicken würdet, denen man dann auch was glauben könnte. 

Dass die jetzigen Hauptakteure alles wie Du als Pressesprecher nur schönreden wollen, statt in Sack und Asche zu gehen (und am besten eh demissionieren) und sich für das angerichtete Desaster zu entschuldigen *bei ihren Chefs, den sie am Ende alle bezahlenden Angler,* das nützt keinem was, schon gar nicht Anglern und dem Angeln

Die Vereine und Angler wollen übrigens nicht, dass ihr Rede und Antwort steht über euer vergangenes Versagen (das ist für jeden Normaldenkenden eh offensichtlich)...

*Die wollen klare Taten und eine klare Ausrichtung pro Angler und Anglern und werden das bis Ende 2017 beurteilt haben, was der Verband geliefert hat..*

Die interessiert nicht, was ihr Verbandler denen jetzt wieder vorlügt, um sie zum bleiben zu kriegen:
*Ergebnisse zählen, nur noch harte Fakten!*

Dass solche Kündigungen der einzige Weg sind, um überhaupt den Verband in Bewegung zu bringen, ist Schande genug, genau wie die hier vorgelogenen Geschichte von wegen wenn nur 2 gekommen wären, hätte man gemeckert....

*Es hätte ein einziger Verbandler genügt, wenn er verkünden würde, dass sich der Verband personell und in der Ausrichtung NEU AUFSTELLT UND ÄNDERT!!*

*Dass und warum der Verband weitermachen will wie bisher mit den gleichen Leuten und der gleichen Ausrichtung, mit der alles verbockt wurde, dass beruhigt vielleicht tumbe Verbandlerseelen, interessiert aber keinen Angler und hoffentlich auch keinen der am 04.08. anwesenden Vereinsvorsitzenden..*

Es bleibt also trotz der Versuche des Pressesprechers vom Verband hier, aus Scheixxx Gold zu machen, dabei, dass die kündigenden Vereine das einzig Richtige machen:
Druck...

*Denn vor der Kündigung war das alles dem Verband ja auch schxxxxegal und er hat sich nicht drum gekümmert, also sind die Kündigungen nur folgerichtig (Thema hier) und konsequent, und da der Verband in keinster Weise glaubwürdig ist*, kann er nun eben in der Praxis an Hand konkreten Tuns und Leistung beweisen bis Ende 2017, was er in der Praxis für Angler zu Stande bringt (oder ob er weiter wie von Eyb im Parlament UND IN DER ÖFFENTLICHKEIT zu den anglerfeindlichen Vorwürfen von Pix, Hauk und Konsorten gegen Angler im Parlament nur weiter schweigt):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis dahin kündigen hoffentlich noch viele weitere Vereine, um noch mehr Druck zu machen...
> 
> *Und es liegt dann ALLEINE AM LFV-BW, bis Ende 2017 durch Leistung und Fakten zu überzeugen*, nicht durch leeres Gerede wie bisher.
> 
> ...






Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Verbanditen haben also immer noch nicht begriffen, das es nicht mehr/wieder auf leere Versprechungen und schöne Worte und Präsentation ankommt (dass die im Verband dazu überhaupt Zeit haben, wo sie gegen Nachtangelverbot etc. zu kämpfen hätten), *sondern schlicht auf das Ergebnis, das sie für die fast dreifache Kohle wie z. B. der Anglerverband  Niedersachsen (der gute Ergebnisse liefert) Ende 2017 präsentieren können......... *


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Die Kollegen von Carpzilla haben zum Thema Verbandsaustritt des AV Karlsruhe ein Interview mit Präsident Biletzki geführt:

http://www.carpzilla.de/mag/nachgeh...st-den-verband-nachgehakt-bei-thomas-biletzki


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Zum LFVBW.
Die suchen auf der Homepage einen Fischwirt. Wohl Verstärkung für die sinnfreie Lachszucht. Ohne eine Ahnung ob sie den überhaupt noch bezahlen können.
Ein Betriebswirt wäre wichtiger bei den extrem zrückgehenden Einnahmen. Und dafür noch einen oder zwei Biologen weniger.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

oder gleich nen Insolvenzverwalter zum schreddern?

 Würde mir, zugegeben, gefallen (hab heute meinen gehässigen ).


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ungewöhnlich.
Was war gestern in Linkenheim dass wir bisher nichts davon erfahren ?


----------



## Burney (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

ich bin auch mal gespannt auf die ersten Infos...


----------



## Baramundi (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx?&artikelId=2492


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Baramundi schrieb:


> http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx?&artikelId=2492



Von Eyb ist ein Mann ohne Prinzipien und ohne Rückgrat. Wem das bisher nicht klar war, dem geht vielleicht nach dem Durchlesen des verlinkten Artikels ein Licht auf.


----------



## GandRalf (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Na Klasse!



> Er  selber, so von Eyb, habe aus politischen Gründen keine Äußerung  gemacht, schließlich wollte er es sich weder mit dem LFVBW noch mit der  CDU  bzw. deren Koalitionspartner „ den Grünen“ verscherzen, hoffe aber  dass sich die grüne Regierung in den nächsten 5 Jahren „nachsichtig“  zeigen würde. Er verdeutliche wie politisch wichtig der LFVBW mit seinen  60.000 Mitglieder sei.


#q


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ein Verbandspräsident, der auf "Nachsicht" bei den Grünen hofft & baut... 
(und das auch noch nach dem Statement des grünen Ministers in der Landtagsdebatte; _"seien sie froh, dass wir uns nicht mit dem Landesfischereigesetz beschäftigen da käme noch was ganz anderes heraus"_).
Das ist ein OFFENBAHRUNGSEID des Präsidenten und seines Verbandes!

Weiteres Zitat aus dem Text:
"Die  Kernbotschaft von allen LFVBW-Vertretern dieselbe: „ Man müsse sich als  Verein erst finden“, brauche Zeit und „ alles wird besser."
Die passen wirklich so was von gut zum DAFV! :m


----------



## Deep Down (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Tja, wenn man denn den Interessenkonflikt selbst so offen darstellt, fragt sich, wie er den meint, diesen lösen zu wollen?
Das Problem ist nicht der politische böse Gegner, sondern die 
unerträgliche Verknüpfung zwischen der Wahrnehmung eines politischen Mandates im Landtag und des Amtes als Präsident eines (Angel)-Verbandes durch Herrn Freiherr v Eyb. 

Das Prinzip Hoffnung als Lösung anzuführen ist lächerlich und das unerträgliche Eingeständnis der Lähmung jeglicher eigener Handlungsfähigkeit.

Mindestens ein Amt ist durch Niederlegen zu opfern, beide auszuführen schlicht unmöglich.

Es kann nur allen Vereinen angeraten werden, so schnell wie möglich die Kündigung zu erklären und diesem Zustand ein Ende zu bereiten.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Von Eyb ist ein Mann ohne Prinzipien und ohne Rückgrat. Wem das bisher nicht klar war, dem geht vielleicht nach dem Durchlesen des verlinkten Artikels ein Licht auf.



Bei aufmerksamen Zeit-
genossen,brannte bereits lange vorher eine Fackel zwecks Warnung.

Beim lesen blieb mir dann aber doch die Spucke darüber weg,wie offen und abgezockt Herr von Eyb seinen unendschuldbaren und einkalkulierten Vertauensbruch gegenüber B-W's Anglern auch noch zu rechtfertigen versucht.

Einfach nur zutiefst widerlich..

Anstatt in den nächsten 5 Jahren auf grüne Nachsicht zu hoffen,sollte man ihn schnellst-
möglich und unnachsichtig aus dem Präsidentenamt werfen.

Unehrbares Verhalten ist da noch sehr,sehr milde ausgedrückt.

Hat sich mal wieder bewahrheitet.

Die grössten Verräter der Angler,sitzen in den eigenen Reihen.

In B-W sogar an der Spitze


----------



## Deep Down (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Glaubt der wirklich, so eine Argumentation könnte einen auch nur im geringsten Ansatz überzeugen?

Wenn ja, kann der wirklich alle nur für völlig unterbelichtet halten! 

Ich nehme mal an, dass der für die Verbandspropaganda nach Außen hin Zuständige uns das hier nachvollziehbar noch ganz anders erklären wird! 
Es ist natürlich dabei zu erwarten, dass der Inhalt des verlinkten Berichtes selbstredend nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.

Mir wird jetzt schon schlecht!

Nächste Möglichkeit: Der meldet sich auch nicht mehr, da der 04.08. nun überwunden ist.

Btw: Ich fühle mich übrigens vollbestätigt. Von Verbandsseite tolle beeindruckende Powerpoint-Präsentation, Auffahren des Who-is-who aber in den ausschlaggebenden Sachen ansonsten nur vage und unkonkrete Lippenbekenntnisse!


----------



## Burney (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

500.000 Euro Personalkosten. 500.000 Euro!

Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! Für was?


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Burney schrieb:


> 500.000 Euro Personalkosten. 500.000 Euro!
> 
> Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen! Für was?


Auch da werden wir  nicht richtig informiert.
Da gibt es jede Menge Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe um diesen Unfug zu finanzieren, aber das wird natürlich bei den Personalkosten zuerst mal im Verband aufgelistet.
Fischwirt Lachszucht, vermutlich 100% Fischereiabgabe
Frau Fischmobil, vermutlich 100% Fischereiabgabe
Sosat Ausbildung, vermutlich etwas zwischen 50 - 100 % Fischereiabgabe.
Nun könnte man ja sagen, gottseidank keine Beitragsgelder. Aber da werden einfach alle Angler in Sippenhaft genommen um dem Unfug zu finanzieren.

Eine Frage noch an den AVK. Wieso nicht Austritt zum Jahresende? Sondern 2017 nochmals 70 000 € versenken. Macht doch lieber ein Anglerfest mit Freigetränken dafür. Jeder der seinen Sportfischerpass mit Beitragsmarken vom Bundesverband in der eingerichteten Feuerstelle verbrennt darf umsonst trinken.
Oder ist die Kündigsfrist für 2017 schon vorbei?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn ja, kann der wirklich alle nur für völlig unterbelichtet halten!



Nu ja..das er es überhaupt bis zum Präsi geschafft hat,sagt schon einiges über den Belichtungsfaktor seiner Befürworter aus [emoji18]


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Burney schrieb:


> 500.000 Euro Personalkosten. 500.000 Euro!


Sich 3 GFs zu leisten ist schon geil!
Von Eybs Statement dazu:
"man müsse überlegen was passiert, wenn ein Geschäftsführer ausfalle"
auch! :m
Ist doch nett, wenn man bei so einer komfortablen Finanzausstattung, für Urlaub, Krankheit, etc. eines GFs, gleich 2 weitere da hat, die das auffangen.
Ist doch schließlich überall so, bei euch in den Betrieben, Verwaltungen,... wo ihr so arbeitet, gelle?! 

Aber man muss auch sagen: in anderen Bundesländern sieht das teilweise noch fetter aus in den Verbänden!



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass der für die Verbandspropaganda nach Außen hin Zuständige uns das hier ...


Ehrlich: Tibulsky hat einen echten sch*** Job! :m
Man liest doch durchaus zwischen den Zeilen, dass er wohl wahrnimmt, was für ein Murks da läuft.
Umso bitterer wenn man das als Rosinen verkaufen soll.
Aber ist schließlich freiwillig gewählt.
Ich freu mich schon auf Statements dazu. :m



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Oder ist die Kündigsfrist für 2017 schon vorbei?


Kenne die Bedingungen für die Kündigungen in BaWü nicht, aber davon ist auszugehen. Üblich ist bei LVs die Option 'Kündigung spätestens Ende Juni zu Ende des laufenden Jahres', ansonsten ist Austritt erst Ende des Jahres drauf möglich..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Kündigungsfrist ist vorbei, ja..

Danke fürs einstellen der Infos, bin ja unterwegs.
Zeigt mehr als deutlich, wie dringend die Vereine raus aus diesem Verband müssen..

Baden-Württemberg ist nicht nur das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland, der LFV-BW gehört auch zu den anglerfeindlichsten Verbänden unter de nLV...

Gut, dass diees nun klar wurde...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Gerade mit Karlsruher Präsi telefoniert - wird wohl zum Thema ein Videointerview mit uns geben in den nächsten Wochen..

Im Gegensatz zum Verbandspräsi stellt sich der Karlsruher Präsi unserer Kamera und unseren Fragen..


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Das sollte dir zu denken geben, Thomas!
Schließlich erhofft er sich selbst von den Grünen "Nachsicht"!
|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schließlich erhofft er sich selbst von den Grünen "Nachsicht"!
> |muahah:


Der anglerfeindliche Verbandspräsi, der - obwohl Verbandspräsi - seine Politik (> Wasserkraft und willfähriger Juniorpartner der Grünen) über Angler und Angeln stellt..

Vereine, die im LFV-BW bleiben wollen und nicht sofort deswegen die Abwahl bzw. den Rausschmiss vom Präsi wegen verbandsschädlichem Verhalten fordern, sind selber nicht besser als die Anglerfeinde vom Verband.

Gut, dass es einsichtige Vereine wie Karlsruhe, Linkenheim etc. gibt, die diesen anglerfeindlichen Verbänden klares Contra geben..

Ein wenig Hoffnung für das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland mit einem der anglerfeindlichsten Landesverbände in der BRD...


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Die 3 Geschäftsführer waren wichtiger Bestandteil der KonFUSION. Krämer aus Südbaden, Sosat vom Landesverband, Schramm vom VFG  und jeder hat zuerst mal Kündigungsschutz bei einer Fusion.
Aber man muss da  nicht vorher die Gehälter exorbitant erhöhen und die müssen auch nicht GF bleiben, sondern nur den Arbeitsplatz eine zeitlang gesichert haben. Und 1 GF reicht aus. Auch wenn der ab und zu mal Urlaub hat.
Bei der Jagstkatastrophe war der LV Präsi mit GF bei einer Veranstaltung. Der VFG GF im Urlaub. Südbaden GF auch im Urlaub. Die Vize vom VFG waren da aber haben sich verkrochen.
Wer glaubt da, es könnte was schiefgehn wenn nur 1 GF installiert ist und der mal nicht da ist ?


----------



## Deep Down (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der anglerfeindliche Verbandspräsi, der - obwohl Verbandspräsi - seine Politik (> Wasserkraft und willfähriger Juniorpartner der Grünen) über Angler und Angeln stellt..



Und nicht durch schöne Reden weichspülen lassen, denn der Versuch das Schweigen als ein neutrales Raushalten darzustellen, vertieft nur den damit begangenen Verrat der Anglerschaft!
So ein Verhalten ist weder zu entschuldigen, noch kann es Zustimmung erzeugen. 
Große Leistung sich durch solche hiflosen Erklärungen auch noch selbst den Strich umzulegen. 
Da hätte doch aber Tibulski im Vorfeld intervenieren müssen. Ehrlich, der hatte in Anbetracht seiner Rhetorik bei mir schon Achtung gewonnen mit dem unbeirrbaren Versuch aus Mist noch Gold machen. Hier könnte ihm aber ein unverzeihlicher Fehler unterlaufen sein. Das hat er nun davon, wenn man andere mal ganz befreit Reden lässt!

Btw: 3 Geschäftsführer! Das muß man sich tatsächlich mal vergegenwärtigen! Da ist die Nachfrage berechtigt. Die einzelnen Kompetenzen kann man herrlich regeln. Für Kontrollfunktionen und Befugnissse sind mehr als zwei Geschäftsführer eigentlich nie erforderlich. Zu beachten ist, dass es auch noch einen Vorstand gibt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn der Vorstand so inkompetent sein sollte, wie mancher den Hauptamtlichen es mit deren Gierigkeit unterstellt, ist nicht viel mit kontrollieren...

Die reden ja selbst das für Angler und Angeln komplett witzlose (weder Angler noch Angeln, noch Fischen oder Fischer kommen in Leitlinien und Grundsätzen vor) Fischmobil noch schön, wo sie bei Kindern unterwegs sind,  die noch nicht mal altersmäßig in B-W, dem anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland, legal angeln dürfen.....

Kann mich nur wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vereine, die im LFV-BW bleiben wollen und nicht sofort deswegen die Abwahl bzw. den Rausschmiss vom Präsi wegen verbandsschädlichem Verhalten fordern, sind selber nicht besser als die Anglerfeinde vom Verband.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Habe heute das erste mal ein Bild von frau dr,. Gesehen. Schön in grün.
Aber der erste Eindruck......
Das was Thomas schreibt.....

Passt!


----------



## tibulski (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo,

ihr macht den gesamten Verband an von Eyb fest. Jeder  versucht einen Interessenkonflikt zwischen unseren Positionspapieren und  dem Koalitionsvertrag zu suchen, dem von Eyb über die CDU als  Juniorpartner, mit den Grünen als Koalitionsführer angehört.

Ja,  und ihr werdet da weiterhin wesentliche Differenzen finden. Der Verband  ist nicht die CDU und schon gar nicht werden wir uns alle Forderungen  aus dem Koalitionsvertrag zu eigen machen. 
Das verlangt von Eyb auch  nicht. Es ist nicht verboten, dass der LFVBW Forderungen aufstellt,  welche sich mit denen der Koalitionsvereinbarung nicht decken. Wir als  LFVBW stehen zu dem, was wir öffentlich für jeden ersichtlich auf  unserer Webseite kommunizieren. Wir sind den Anglern verpflichtet und  keiner Partei.

Es ist ein leichtes von Eyb darüber in eine Ecke  zu drängen die er naturgemäß nicht gänzlich auflösen kann. Wir wussten  vorher, dass von Eyb viele Positionen bekleidet, welche es ihm nicht  erlauben werden in jeder Situation als alleiner Verfechter der  Anglerinteressen aufzutreten.

Auf der anderen Seite verlangt er  auch nicht, das wir in jedem Punkt Positionen einnehmen, welche sich aus  seiner  Mitgliedschaft der CDU ergeben.

Ich habe auch in  Linkheim in Anwesenheit von von Eyb Positionen präsentiert die dem  Koalitionsvertrag entgegen stehen. (z. B. Verhinderung Neubau  Wasserkraftwerke).

Wir erwarten, dass er uns in den  entscheidenden Momenten den Weg bereitet, das er seinen Einfluss geltend  macht, uns Information und Einschätzungen zur Verfügung stellt, die man  vielleicht nur als Mitglied der Koalitionsregierung erhält und uns  hilft, den Weg zu bereiten auf politischer Ebene Einfluss zu nehmen. Vor  allem dann, wenn es ums Eingemachte geht. 

Aus der Vergangenheit können wir kaum Honig saugen, da will ich nichts beschönigen.
Wie  ihr ja immer sagt, ihr messt uns an den Ergebnissen und dafür müssen  wir in naher Zukunft etwas für die Angler erreichen. Ob wir das schaffen  weiss ich nicht und es liegt auch nicht allein in unserer Hand, aber  uns ist klar, dass wir alles darauf ausrichten.
Die Ziele haben wir  klar und deutlich formuliert und wir versuchen jeden Tag den  nächstbesten Schritt zu machen und ich bin ganz sicher ihr werdet uns  dabei jeden Tag sehr genau auf die Finger schauen. #6

P.S.: Aber wofür sich der Abend neben den ganzen ernsten Themen auch gelohnt hat, war sich nach der Veranstaltung mit echten Anglern übers Angeln auszutauschen. 

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## mathei (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ich sehe es mal so.
Sich einen angesehenen Politiker ins Boot zu holen ist *klug*. ( Lobbyarbeit )
Ihn zum Präsidenten zu machen ist *dumm*. ( Interessenskonflickt )


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> Es ist nicht verboten, dass der LFVBW Forderungen aufstellt,  welche sich mit denen der Koalitionsvereinbarung nicht decken. Wir als  LFVBW stehen zu dem, was wir öffentlich für jeden ersichtlich auf  unserer Webseite kommunizieren. Wir sind den Anglern verpflichtet und  keiner Partei.
> 
> Es ist ein leichtes von Eyb darüber in eine Ecke  zu drängen die er naturgemäß nicht gänzlich auflösen kann. Wir wussten  vorher, dass von Eyb viele Positionen bekleidet, welche es ihm nicht  erlauben werden in jeder Situation als alleiner Verfechter der  Anglerinteressen aufzutreten.
> 
> ...



Sorry Olaf,

was Du hier darstellst, ist ein Interessenkonflikt allererster Güte. Ein absolutes KO-Kriterium für jede Führungsposition.
Es ist genau jener von Eyb, der in seiner Fraktion für die Interessen der Angler einstehen sollte, ohne wenn und aber.
Auf der anderen Seite muss man von einem Politiker erwarten, dass er die Interessen seiner Fraktion vertritt, ebenfalls ohne wenn und aber. Wie bitte soll das funktionieren, ohne mal auf der einen, mal auf der anderen Seite, seinen Kameraden in den Rücken zu fallen?

Und selbstverständlich macht man den gesamten Verband an seinem höchsten Amtsinhaber fest. Woran denn sonst?
Was nutzt ein vielleicht anglerorientiertes Präsidium, wenn der Präsident genau dort, wo er die Interessen der Angler durchsetzen soll, genau das Gegenteil tun muss um sich nicht den Unmut seiner Fraktion zuzuziehen? Sein letzter Auftritt legt davon Zeugnis ab.

Wenn Ihr als Verband von den Anglern zukünftig ernst genommen werden wollt, müsst ihr zunächst unabdingbar eines tun:

Den Herrn von Eyb seines Postens entheben! Andernfalls kann man Euch definitiv nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> Der Verband  ist nicht die CDU und schon gar nicht werden wir uns alle Forderungen  aus dem Koalitionsvertrag zu eigen machen.
> Das verlangt von Eyb auch  nicht.


Schon alleine dieser Satz zeigt eine Geisteshaltung der Verbandler, die für jeden Angler erschreckend sein muss - wie wenn das nicht eine Selbstverständlichkeit wäre, dass Parteien Politik von Verbänden aufnehmen sollten und nicht umgekehrt....



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr als Verband von den Anglern zukünftig ernst genommen werden wollt, müsst ihr zunächst unabdingbar eines tun:
> 
> Den Herrn von Eyb seines Postens entheben! Andernfalls kann man Euch definitiv nicht ernst nehmen.



Das ist jetzt schon einfach falsch, Ralle, was Du schreibst:
Alleine, dass versucht wird, Herrn von Eyb mit klar dem Verband widersprechenden Positionen seitens des Präsidiums zu halten, nachdem die im LFV-BW schon dumm genug waren (die Delegierten in der Mehrheit, nicht nur das Präsidium) den zu wählen (nicht, dass es keine Warnungen gab: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183, es gab also damals schon Leute, die damals im Gegensatz zu den Verbandlern schon wussten, was droht), das zeigt, dass der Verband in seiner Mehrheit anglerfeindlich und nicht in der Lage ist, für einen Verband für Angler tätig zu sein .. 

Es zeigt sich daher ganz klar, dass jeder Delegierte, der Herr von Eyb mit gewählt hat, das gesamte Präsidium sowie die Hauptamtler, die ja die Ehrenamtler darauf nicht aufmerksam gemacht haben. gehen müssten, sollte diese Fehlkonstruktion (genau wie die DAFV-Fusion, zu dem diese Helden der Inte....,. ja zurück kehren wollen) wirklich noch eine Chance bei ernsthaften Angler haben.

Ein paar der alten Betonkoppvereine werden wohl versuchen den Verband noch länger zu erhalten - aber mit bröckelnder Mitgliederzahl wirds für diese  Uneinsichtigen damit zu Recht zumindest immer teurer, sich so einen anglerfeindlichen und inkompetenten Verband zu halten.

Aber durch ein Bauernopfer, den Rücktritt von Eybs also alleine, damit ist dieser Verband nicht mehr zu halten oder zu retten...


PS:+





mathei schrieb:


> Ich sehe es mal so.
> Sich einen angesehenen Politiker ins Boot zu holen ist *klug*. ( Lobbyarbeit )
> Ihn zum Präsidenten zu machen ist *dumm*. ( Interessenskonflickt )


Immer schön, wenn Angler wieder einmal erkennen, wozu Verbandler anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind...

Wobei der Terminus "angesehene" sicher auch im Einzelfall zu Diskussionen führen könnte...


----------



## August (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es ist ein leichtes von Eyb darüber in eine Ecke  zu drängen die er naturgemäß nicht gänzlich auflösen kann. Wir wussten  vorher, dass von Eyb viele Positionen bekleidet, welche es ihm nicht  erlauben werden in jeder Situation als alleiner Verfechter der  Anglerinteressen aufzutreten.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist immer das gleiche manche leute bekommen den Hals nicht voll. um es einmal ehrlich zu Sagen. Wenn ich Persönlich einen Interessenkonflikt sehe nehme ich die Postion nicht an, aber es kann doch nicht sein das man sich dann auf allen Positionen noch dazu schön entlohnen lässt, 
Anscheinend ist es für manche personen halt wichtiger viele Lohnenswerte Positionen zu bekleiden weil sich das für Sie selbt am ende auszahlt als eine Position welche mann dann auch Gewissenhaft Vertritt.

Für mich persönlich ist da der Einzige Grund warum man Trotz interessenkonfliktes an dieser Position Festhällt das was am Ende auf dem Konto steht alles andere warum man solch eine Position bekleidet ist das Wunschdenken der zahlenden Mitglieder mfg. :q


----------



## tibulski (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo August,

das Präsidentenamt ist ehrenamtlich.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## willmalwassagen (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

@tibulski,

das war mal ehrenamtlich und umsonst. Nun nur noch ehrenamtlich. Auf einer euren 1. Sitzungen habt ihr doch beschlossen wer von den Ehrenämtlern wieviel bekommt  nachdem es mit der geänderten Satzung  möglich ist, Ehrenämter zu entlohnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @tibulski,
> 
> das war mal ehrenamtlich und umsonst. Nun nur noch ehrenamtlich. Auf einer euren 1. Sitzungen habt ihr doch beschlossen wer von den Ehrenämtlern wieviel bekommt  nachdem es mit der geänderten Satzung  möglich ist, Ehrenämter zu entlohnen.



Für eine politische Karriere kann so ein "Ehren"amt (im Zusammenhang mit dem LFV möcht ich aber da wirklich nicht von Ehre reden) durchaus Sinn machen auch ohne direkte größere Bezahlung...

Wer dann aber im Parlament schweigt bzw. aktiv gegen Verbandsgrundsätze (Wasserkraft) arbeitet und der Rest der "Ehren"amtler dazu schweigt und das Hauptamt eh nur Anglerkohle im Sinn zu haben scheint, dem ist zu wünschen, dass noch mehr Vereine aufwachen und die Abstimmung mit den Füßen weiter geht.

An dieser Stelle daher nochmal danke an den AVK, der so deutliche Worte auf seiner Seite gefunden hat.

Venceremos!


----------



## Deep Down (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> ......
> Wir erwarten, dass er uns in den  entscheidenden Momenten den Weg bereitet, das er seinen Einfluss geltend  macht, uns Information und Einschätzungen zur Verfügung stellt, die man  vielleicht nur als Mitglied der Koalitionsregierung erhält und uns  hilft, den Weg zu bereiten auf politischer Ebene Einfluss zu nehmen. Vor  allem dann, wenn es ums Eingemachte geht.
> 
> ....



 ;+

Tja, demnach ist die Erwartung dann wohl bereits im ersten entscheidenen Moment tiefgründig enttäuscht worden! 
Mit dieser obigen Aussage wird seitens des Verbandes sogar manifestiert, dass kein Grund ersichtlich ist, weiterhin überhaupt an seiner Person festzuhalten, wen er das selbst schon nicht einsehen mag! 

Und bitte, wer denn sonst als der Präsident vertritt einen Verband nach Außen?

Na ja, der Beitrag von tibulski ist insgesamt enttäuschend.
Da geht ihm bis auf das Palieren von Durchhalteparolen die Munition nun sichtbar aus!
Die große Rochade war das jedenfalls nicht!

Zukünftig bitte wieder mehr Mühe in der Argumentation geben! Es wird sonst arg langweilig und beschämend. Ich befürchte nur, es wird Euch die Luft ausgehen!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> uns Information und Einschätzungen zur Verfügung stellt, die man  vielleicht nur als Mitglied der Koalitionsregierung erhält



Den wöchentl.Speiseplan der
Landtagskantine ?

Mehr wirds nämlich mit und von H.von Eyb nicht geben.


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn der Verband die Vereine verliert, wer macht dann die Schulungen zur Fischerprüfung an denen der Verband ohne etwas dafür zu leisten bisher ca. 300 000 € pro Jahr aus den Vereinen presst ?  5000 Absolventen pro Jahr. 65,00€ pro Teilnehmer, Jugend 50,00 €. Da sind 300 000€ niedrig angesetzt. Früher wurde der jeweilige Betrag zwischen Regionalverband und Landesverband aufgeteilt, jetzt kassiert der LFVBW alles. Die Vereine wollen weniger bezahlen und einen höheren Anteil an den Gebühren für sich da sie ja die gesamte Arbeit machen und das Geschäftsrisiko tragen. Und der zuständige Vizepräsident sagt vollmundig, die Vereine sollen froh sein dass sie überhaupt etwas bekommen. 
Dann macht mal Schulungen ohne Vereine.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ja, kann ich bestätigen.

Da hört man durchaus einiges, dass hier auch was im Gange ist, was die Situation der Vereine gegenüber dem ungerechtfertigten Monopol der LV stärken könnte bzw. dies ganz brechen könnte...

Im MLR wird jedenfalls wohl diesbezüglich schon geprüft, es werden - (unbestätigt, aber glaubhafte Quelle)  - auch von Klagen berichtet, mit denen Vereine da notfalls die monopolartige Macht und die Abzocke des LFV brechen wollen, wenn weder MLR noch der Verband da nachgeben wollen.

Wird interessant werden, zu beobachten, in dem speziellen Thema bin ich aber nicht so tief drin, wie in anderen um den LFV-BW..

Wird sicher auch die Karlsruher und andere kündigende Vereine begeistern, wenn die zukünftig die Schulungen auch finanziell eigenverantwortlicher gestalten könnten und so nicht alle Kohle im dunkeln Verbandsloch verschwindet, für das, was Angler in den Vereinen an wertvollem leisten..


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Wenn die Vereine wie angekündigt austreten und sich dann noch herausstellt dass der LVFBW noch nie ein Monopol hatte sondern nur die Vereine abgezockt und veraxxxxt  hat bin ich mal gespannt wann die ersten Klagen kommen, bisher unrechtmäßig kassierte Gebühren zurück zu erstatten.
Der Landesrechnungshof hat bei der Prüfung 2015 angemahnt, die Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe seien wohl nicht immer Sachgerecht verwendet worden und will da mehr ein Auge drauf haben. Da müssen dann die Zuwendungen an den LFVBW auch auf den Prüfstand. Die Lachszucht  z.B. ist so ein fragwürdiger Bereich oder der Zuschuss zum Lachsbesatz mit Junglachsen aus Frankreich.

Haushalt 2018 - Vereine  - 100 000,00€
Haushalt 2017  - Schulungsgeld  -300 000 €
Dann wird es recht schnell eng  in der Kasse.


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

@ ruhrfischer

Die haben keine Kantine im Landtag, deshalb wirds auch nichts mit der Speisekarte.


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Soeben auf der WAV Homepage gefunden.
Eine Abdruckgenehmigung liegt vor.

 [BKein direktes Einstellen fremder Texte, Grafikn oder Bilder, nur verrlinken nach unseren Regeln].


https://www.wav-stuttgart.de/Aktuell/Fischerpruefung_6.html

Auch so kann man eingesparte Verbandsbeiträge anlegen.


----------



## Deep Down (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Das Verhalten des Verbandes dürfte nach deren eigenen Auffassung eines Monopoles rechtsmissbräulich sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Macht dazu gerne ein eigenes Thema auf, hier gehts aber zuerst mal um die Kündigungen.
Danke.


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Ach Thomas, du weisst doch wie das imForum ist.
Man beginnt mit einemheißen politischenThema und ab dem 20. Eintrag diskutiert man ob ein Schonmaß für Zander sinnvoll ist oder ähnliches.
Ich mach ein Thema auf  LFVBW  in PLZ 7 und ein Thema Kündigngen und 1 Thema schulung und, dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Kündigung haben wir hier, Schulungen gehört auch hier in Politik.


----------



## tibulski (8. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Hallo Deep Down,



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und bitte, wer denn sonst als der Präsident vertritt einen Verband nach Außen?



Alle ehren- und hauptamtlichen vertreten den Verband, wir machen auch die Arbeit. Formulieren und verabschieden die Positionspapiere und stehen für diese in den Beiräten und den Anhörungen ein.

Wir sitzen im LNV, Fischereibeirat, Jagdbeirat, Tierschutzbeirat. Wir nehmen an den öffentlichen Anhörungen zu den Managementplänen für Natura 2000-Gebiete teil. Wir bereiten die Anhörungen im Ausschuss fachlich vor und stehen da auch persönlich für ein. Das ist da, wo der Frosch die Locken hat und die Entscheidungen über die Zukunft (oder das Aus) der Fischerei in Baden-Württemberg getroffen werden.

Mir ist auch egal, wer das macht, Hauptsache es macht jemand.

Weil da ausser uns, fast nur Leute sitzen denen das Angeln am Arsch vorbei geht.

Ich hab von euch noch nie einen Alternative gehört, wie wir unsere Ziele erreichen wollen, wenn der Verband dann endlich platt gemacht wurde. Wenn die Vereine, die austreten wollen sich zu einem neuen Schattenverband zusammenschliessen, sind wir genau da, wo wir schon vor einigen Jahren waren.

Und das, dass unter der Führung der verschiedenen Verbände in BW in der Vergangenheit vielleicht Scheixxe gelaufen ist, ist mir auch egal. Bzw. zeigt es auch, dass wir genau die selben Fehler wie damals machen.

Es bringt werder euch noch uns was, ewig die alten Kamellen aufzutischen. In dieser Legislaturperiode wird wohl oder übel der bestehende Verband in den Auschüssen und Beiräten mitreden und da sollten die Angler mit aller Kraft auftreten.

Ich versuche da meinen bescheidenen Anteil beizutragen. Ich bin selber Angler, ich bin selber Vereinsvorstand. Wir haben geringere Vereinsbeiträge und höhere Verbandsbeiträge als die Vereine die aktuell austreten wollen. Wir befischen größere Gewässerflächen, haben auch Probleme mit Kormoranen und fischereirechtlichen Regelungen, für uns gilt auch das unsägliche Nachtanagelverbot. Wir erwirtschaften im Verein trotzdem seit Jahren Überschüsse und sind uns bewusst das wir ohne schlagkräftige Interessenvertretung keine Zukunft haben. Bei uns stellt das kein Vereinsmitglied in Frage.

Wenn der Verband nichts taugt, dann lasst uns den Verband verändern. Das gleiche gilt für den DAFV. Ausser ihr habt eine zeitnahe Alternativlösung?

Ihr kommt dauernd nur mit dem Präsi, der Mitglied in der CDU ist und daher evtl. ein persönlichen Interessenkonflikt hat.

Zum Thema Transparenz: Ein Refrent bekommt nach den neusten Beschlüssen im LFVBW €360/Jahr und ein Präsidiumsmitglied €720/Jahr.

Zu dem Thema Ausbildung von Wilmalwassagen will ich lieber nichts sagen ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2016)

Du brauchst nicht jammern, der AVK hats klar auf den Punkt gebracht in seiner Veröffentlichung:
*Bringt das erste Mal in mehr als 3 Jahrzehnten Verbandsunwesen in Baden-Württemberg nachvollziehbar Leistung fürs Geld.*

Schmeisst nicht tragbare Präsidenten und Präsidiumsmitglieder raus, räumt unter dem Hauptamt auf, dass keiner mehr dabei ist, der das die letzten Jahrzehnte mit zu verantworten hatte, dass Baden-Württemberg zum anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland wurde.

*Denn nach wie vor ist auch dank der Verbände B-W das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland in der BRD.*

Und der Verband hat bis jetzt *NOCH REIN GAR NICHTS UNTERNOMMEN; *um das zu ändern.

Nichts gesagt in der Landtagsdebatte mit den anglerfeindlichen Anwürfen von Pix, Hauk und Konsorten.

Keinerlei Gegendarstellung zu deren anglerfeindlichen Aussagen in der Presse.

Keinerlei Lobbyarbeit für Angeln und Angler, nur ein Fischmobil, bei dem weder Angeln noch Angler in den Grundsätzen und Leitlinien stehen...

Eine Menge an Personal wie kaum ein anderer LV; auch daraus resultierend ein Beitrag, der um ein Mehrfaches höher liegt als zum Beispiel beim Anglerverband Niedersachsen, der aber klare Lobbyarbeit GEGEN Angelverbot macht, der öffentlich wahrgenommen wird, wo es eine Pressekampagne gibt, wo Angler von Politikern nicht fertig gemacht werden wie bei uns im Landtag, sondern bis auf die Grünen ALLE auf Seiten der Angler stehen (da auch die CDU, die nicht wie bei uns Wahlversprechen bricht und wo zum Dank dann deren Wasserkraftfreund von Eyb noch zum Präsi gemacht wird von nichts blickenden Delegierten).

Es gibt also praktische Beispiele, wie es besser geht..

*NEHMT EUCH ALSO EIN BEISPIEL UND MACHTS EINFACH BESSER!!!!*

Denn egal wo ihr überall mit drin sitzt und welche Gutachten und Stellungnahmen ihr schreibt (wie beim Aalfangvebot sogar noch zustimmt, weils nur zwei Jahre sind statt drei, im Fischereibeirat, gelle?), immer noch ist Baden-Württemberg das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland geblieben - *und ihr schämt euch weder noch entschuldigt ihr euch dafür!!*

Dafür wird der LFV-BW nun von den kündigenden Vereinen klar an seiner Leistung gemessen werden:
Weg mit Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot, Aalfangverbot, Wasserkraftproblematik, Kormoranproblem lösen, Zufahrt/Zutritt zu Angelgewässern verbessern, keine Fütterverbote, keine Angelverbote in den kommenden Verordnungen zu Natura2000- und FFH-Gebieten, Abschaffen von Angelverboten in Naturschutz- , Vogelschutz-, FFH- und sonstigen Schutzgebieten, Entfernung von Personal in Haupt- und Ehrenamt, die das bisher verbockt haben und damit bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können, Aufbau eine neuen Hauptamtsstruktur, die so wirksam und effizient wie z. B. in NDS arbeitet, Abschaffung des riesigen Ehrenamtsapparates und Schaffung eines kleinen, schlagkräftigen Präsidiums, dessen Hauptaufgabe Kontrolle des Hauptamtes sein muss, dass die nicht weiter versagen wie bisher in der Lobbyarbeit für Angler und Angeln, Aufstellung einer klaren Agenda, welche Ablehnung von neuen Verboten, Abschaffung alter Verbote,  und das stärken der Eigenverantwortung beim Angler (Thema zurücksetzen z. B.. Statt hier einseitig nicht haltbare Vorgaben für Angler machen zu wollen, die weder rechtlich noch faktisch haltbar sind, nur um vor den Grünen und deren willfährigen Abnickern, den Schwarzen, wieder gut da zu stehen), klare Öffentlichkeitsarbeit pro Angeln und Angler, die auch in Medien und Gesellschaft wahrgenommen wird (nicht Artikel über Kröten über die Straße tragen und Eisvögelnistkästen aufhängen (dafür kann man auch zum NABU): Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Artikel um Angler und Angeln - *es ist eigentlich recht einfach...*

*Macht es also einfach!*

Oder lebt damit, dass die Abstimmung mit den Füssen eben weitergeht...

Der Verband und seine Vorgänger haben daran mit gearbeitet, Baden-Württemberg zum anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland zu machen..

Egal also, in welchen Gremien sich der Verband bisher betätigt hat, er hat gezeigt, dass er und seine bezahlten Leute es nicht können und das Ehrenamt das trotzdem alles schleifen lässt.


*Nicht hier rumjammern ist also angesagt!*

*MACHT ES EINFACH ENDLICH BESSER!!!*​
Die Agenda und was erwartet wird, steht oben zu lesen!!

Ihr braucht hier keine Gejammer und keine Schaumschlägerei verbreiten.

*Ihr werdet an den Ergebnissen gemessen werden!!*​
*DER AVK HAT ALSO MIT SEINER KÜNDIGUNG (Thema hier) VOLLKOMMEN RECHT!!*

Dazu noch:


tibulski schrieb:


> Ihr kommt dauernd nur mit dem Präsi, der Mitglied in der CDU ist und daher evtl. ein persönlichen Interessenkonflikt hat.



Er hat nicht "EVTL." einen Interessenskonflikt, sondern real und dies auch auf der Versammlung laut AVK zugegeben!

Einen solchen untauglichen Präsidenten vorzuschlagen (meines Wissens kams vom GF Schramm); den dann mit der Mehrheit der Delegierten zu wählen, zeigt einfach einmal mehr die Unfähigkeit in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt.

Vor allem wenn man sieht, dass wir das genauso kommen gesehen haben und schon im Februar geschrieben haben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alleine, dass versucht wird, Herrn von Eyb mit klar dem Verband widersprechenden Positionen seitens des Präsidiums zu halten, nachdem die im LFV-BW schon dumm genug waren (die Delegierten in der Mehrheit, nicht nur das Präsidium) den zu wählen (nicht, dass es keine Warnungen gab: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183, es gab also damals schon Leute, die damals im Gegensatz zu den Verbandlern schon wussten, was droht), das zeigt, dass der Verband in seiner Mehrheit anglerfeindlich und nicht in der Lage ist, für einen Verband für Angler tätig zu sein ..



Und dass ihr trotz allem (Schweigen im Parlament und der Öffentlichkeit, Bekenntnis zur Wasserkraft etc.) im LFV-BW *IMMER NOCH* zu diesem Präsidenten steht, das zeigt klar und deutlich, dass ihr im Verband nicht ansatzweise kapiert habt, worum es geht.

Wobei eines auch klar ist:
Der überfällige Rausschmiss des Präsidenten alleine rettet für den Verband gar nichts - das wäre nur ein Bauernopfer, wenn obige Punkte nicht vom Verband klar angegangen werden würden..


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> Alle ehren- und hauptamtlichen vertreten den Verband, wir machen auch die Arbeit. Formulieren und verabschieden die Positionspapiere und stehen für diese in den Beiräten und den Anhörungen ein.
> Wir sitzen im LNV, Fischereibeirat, Jagdbeirat, Tierschutzbeirat. Wir nehmen an den öffentlichen Anhörungen zu den Managementplänen für Natura 2000-Gebiete teil. Wir bereiten die Anhörungen im Ausschuss fachlich vor und stehen da auch persönlich für ein. Das ist da, wo der Frosch die Locken hat und die Entscheidungen über die Zukunft (oder das Aus) der Fischerei in Baden-Württemberg getroffen werden.
> 
> Interessant ist, dass man entgegen Deiner Aussagen hier, nichts markantes in der Öffentlichkeit hört oder liest und nichtmal auf Eurer Homepage entsprechnde Bekenntnisse lesen kann. Ich sage ja nicht, dass Ihr nichts tut. Ich sage, Ihr tut das falsche bzw. das richtige nicht mit der nötigen Entschlossenheit.
> ...



Nee, nicht eventuell. Nochmal, was soll man mit  einem Präsi, der die Belange des Verbandes nicht in allen Gremien mit  voller Inbrunst vertreten kann oder will?


----------



## Wizard2 (8. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



tibulski schrieb:


> .....Es bringt werder euch noch uns was, ewig die alten Kamellen......
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf



das sag eigentlich schon alles, wir sind alle Angler.  nur ihr seid mehr oder weniger gewählte Vertreter. ein wir Gefühl wäre angebracht...und dafür zu kämpfen das wollen wir Angler


----------



## Deep Down (9. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Nun hab ich gestern einen langen Beitrag geschrieben und einmal eine falsche Taste erwischt und wech war er! 
In Anbetracht der absoluten Einfallslosigkeit und Lähmung des Verbandes ohne den Willen etwas zu verändern, tippe ich jetzt nicht erneut!

@tibulski
Aber bereits die Beiträge von Thomas und Ralle zeigen erneut, wo es bei Euch klemmt!

Btw: Was habt Ihr denn zwischenzeitlich bezüglich der Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes weiter unternommen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2016)

Nun hat der LFV-BW auch seine Sicht der Dinge zum Treffen in Linkenheim dargestellt (Treffen war wegen der Kündigungen vieler kluger Vereine beim LFV-BW , da hat sich der Verband aufgedrängt, er wurde nicht wie behauptet "eingeladen" im eigentlichen Sinne)

Hier der Schrieb des Verbandes, mit dem wieder bewiesen wird, dass die Funktionäre - ob Haupt- oder Ehrenamt - aber rein überhaupt NICHTS begriffen haben und immer noch nur am "schönreden" sind..:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/215-diskussionsrunde-zu-aktuellen-themen-in-linkenheim

Hier die deutlich glaubwürdige und realistischere Version aus Karlsruhe zum Vergleich:
http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx?&artikelId=2492

Auf jeden Fall stellt sich in meinen Augen doch immer mehr raus, dass der Präsi des LFV-BW - 
von Eyb von der bürger-, angler- und presseverachtenden CDU - doch recht gut zu diesem Verband passt (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118)....

Schade nur, dass Verband so gar nicht zu Anglern und Angeln passt..............


----------



## willmalwassagen (17. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Vize Kehle erzählt seit einem Jahr dass man nach vorne schauen muss und die Vergangenheit ruhen lassen soll.
Es hat aber noch kein Konzept oder Programm vorgelegt was der Verband konkret ändern will.
Das ist das Problem der Fusion, sie wurde ohne Konzept gemacht, einfach alles in einen Topf geschüttet und gemeint, wenn es jetzt mehr im Topf ist ist es automatisch auch besser.
Wenn man jetzt mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt warum der Topf so eigenartig riecht kommt man schnell darauf, was da wohl drin ist.


----------



## Deep Down (17. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Man muss sich einfach nochmal die Landtagsdebatte anhören und ansehen. 
Spätestens dann reibt man sich in Anbetracht dieser imGgegensatz dazu stehenden Verbandsmeldung verwundert die Augen und merkt, wie mit dieser Medlung wieder nur versucht wird, das eigene Versagen und Nichstun -garniert mit Durchhalteparalen- schön zu reden!

Da wird Nichts mehr im Sinne der Angler kommen.

Diesen Verband sollte man nicht mehr unterstützen und kündigen. 
Auch sollte man diesen einfaltslosen Haufen nicht noch mit eigenen Ideen und Einsatz fördern.
Diese Energie sollte man sich eher für einen Verband aufsparen, der sich auch aktiv für die Interessen seiner Mitglieder einsetzt!


----------



## kati48268 (17. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem der Fusion, sie wurde ohne Konzept gemacht, ...


Kommt einem irgendwie bekannt vor


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Man muss sich einfach nochmal die Landtagsdebatte anhören und ansehen.
> Spätestens dann reibt man sich in Anbetracht dieser imGgegensatz dazu stehenden Verbandsmeldung verwundert die Augen und merkt, wie mit dieser Medlung wieder nur versucht wird, das eigene Versagen und Nichstun -garniert mit Durchhalteparalen- schön zu reden!
> 
> Da wird Nichts mehr im Sinne der Angler kommen.
> ...


Auch ich hatte ja (trotzdem) die Hoffnung, dass sich etwas ändern könnte mit der Fusion...

Erst als klar wurde, dass wieder die alte Garde das Heft in die Hand nehmen würde über der Marionette von Eyb, da war dann schnell klar, dass das mit dem LFV-BW aus Anglersicht schnell den Bach runter rauscht...:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183


Schade, es war eine große Chance, die in nullkommanix durch Inkompetenz, Kommunikationsunwilligkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit der Funktionäre des LFV-BW in Haupt- wie Ehrenamt zerstört wurde..

Wie man nun ja in der Praxis jede Woche deutlicher sieht..

Karlsruhe und die anderen, intelligenteren Vereine haben als die richtige Konsequenz das mit der Kündigung gezogen - anders als mit solch klaren Drohungen kriegt man Verbanditen je eh nicht in Bewegung. 

Erst wenn Kohleentzug droht, werden die munter..

Beschämend...


----------



## Deiwel666 (18. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Nun scheint man aufgrund der bereits erfolgten Kündigungen  total am Rad  zu drehen. Der Verband scheint in einer Sphäre zu schweben die sich  jenseits dieses Planeten befindet. Ich glaube ganz ehrlich dass der  Verband sich noch nie weiter weg von den Anglern bewegt hat wie aktuell!  Wer geglaubt hat, man bereitet sich wegen den bereits erfolgten  Kündigungen auch endlich auf einem Umbruch vor, der scheint sich  gewaltig zu täuschen. Der Verband vertritt (auf ihrer Facebookseite) die  exklusive Auffassung alle Teilnehmer eines von den Angelvereinen  organisiertes Treffen, in einem konstruktiven Gespräch von ihrer Arbeit  überzeugt zu haben.
Andere Ansichten und Bewertungen werden  mittlerweile gelöscht und zensiert und sind somit nicht zulässig. Es ist  doch tatsächlich unglaublich, damit hätte selbst ich jetzt nicht  gerechnet.

So glaube ich felsenfest dass der Schritt, den der AVK  gegangen ist, nur der einzig Richtige sein kann. Auch wenn mir bewusst  ist und hoffentlich allen Anderen auch, dass ein sich einsetzender  Verband oder nennen wir es Interessenvertretung für die Fortführung  unseres Hobby`s unverzichtbar ist.
Ein LFVBW in diesem Zustand wird  uns allerdings noch tiefer in den Schacht fahren als wie sie es bisher  schon geschafft haben. So glaube ich reichen Drohungen zu Kündigen schon  lange nicht mehr aus. Wenn ich mir mal ne Liste erstelle was z.B. die  Vorgängerverbände wie z.B.:

VFGBW
LFV Baden

alles  verbockt und verschlafen haben, dann macht mich das in der Tat  sprachlos. Als Gipfel empinde ich hier aber immernoch die damalige  Empfehlung das 
Nachtangelverbot beizubehalten.

Tja und nun möchte man wie Pix so gerne sagt: "alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen verkaufen"

Deswegen  Glückwunsch und großer Respekt an den 1. Vorstand des AV Karlsruhe, der  sich mit dem Entschluss einens Verbandsaustritt seinen Mitgliedern so  präsentiert hat wie es sein sollte.


Grüße Marco


----------



## kati48268 (19. August 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> ... in einem konstruktiven Gespräch von ihrer Arbeit  überzeugt zu haben.


Das lese ich da so nicht raus, weil...
die anderen Teilnehmer kommen in dem Bericht ja quasi gar nicht vor!
Das liest sich wie eine Veranstaltung seitens des Verbandes, wo ein paar niedere Plebejer grosszügigerweise ein paar Fragen stellen durften.
Die Darstellung trieft nur so vor Hochmut!

Ansonsten ist es wie ein seelenloses Politikerinterview: vollkommen inhaltsleer, nichts Konkretes, weichgespülte Formulierungen (man suche mal das Wort "Nachtangelverbot"), allgemeine Plattitüden, schwammige Willenserklärungen,...

Der Part über Von Eyb ist mit das Schönste; das scheint mir 1:1 von Happach-Kasan abgekupfert zu sein.

Von einem Verband, der sich dort der Kritik stellen wollte, spüre ich nichts.
In der jetzigen Situation eine absolut mieserable Aussendarstellung.
Null Einsicht, null Reformwillen, nichts verstanden, nur Durchhalte- & Zusammenhaltparolen.

Sechs minus, keine Versetzung, stattdessen Schulverweis wegen Hoffnungslosigkeit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Und immer wieder neue Kündigungen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320869

*Für mich als Schwaben schlimm:*
DAS SIND BADENSER!!

Die erweisen sich (bis auf den WAV) hier als weitsichtiger wie die Schwaben - geht eigentlich gar net.

*Was mich freut als Angler:*
Immer erkennen die schlechte Leistung des LFV-B an!!


----------



## Ørret (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Schwaben?Badenser? Ist das nicht alles eine Suppe?|supergri
Gehört das nicht alles eigentlich zu Bayern?


----------



## Ørret (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Aber gut das sie ausgetreten sind :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*



Ørret schrieb:


> Schwaben?Badenser? Ist das nicht alles eine Suppe?|supergri
> Gehört das nicht alles eigentlich zu Bayern?


Du spielst mit  Deinem Leben..
;-)))))))))))))))


----------



## Ørret (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

Sorry kenne mich halt nicht so mit den indigenen Völkern des Südens aus.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Anglerverein Karlsruhe kündigt bei Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*

_Mal ganz kurz OT:_



Ørret schrieb:


> Schwaben?Badenser? Ist das nicht alles eine Suppe?
> Gehört das nicht alles eigentlich zu Bayern?


:q:q:q


Ørret schrieb:


> Sorry kenne mich halt nicht so mit den indigenen Völkern des Südens aus.


Da gibt es eine These zu, siehe unten Teil 2:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/oktober-2012/ab-unterwegs-man-trifft-sich.html

_OT wieder aus & snell wech_


----------

